# Coupe du monde 2010



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Alexandra Lesieur
Agence France-Presse
Publié le 05 juin 2010 à 20h34 | Mis à jour le 06 juin 2010 à 00h01 


*Quand Coupe du monde rime avec fraude bancaire*

En juin, l'Afrique du Sud rime avec foot, fête et... escroqueries à la carte bancaire. Sur l'internet ou dans les magasins, ces fraudes devraient être en nette augmentation durant le Mondial-2010, qui attend 300 000 visiteurs étrangers.

La Coupe du monde, comme toute «période d'activité économique intense, offre aux criminels davantage d'opportunités de commettre des fraudes», relève le Centre sud-africain d'information sur les risques bancaires (SABRIC).

En temps normal déjà, «l'Afrique du Sud est un pays à haut risque en raison des copies frauduleuses des données de cartes de crédit», souligne Jackie Barwell, chef de produits crimes financiers d'Actimize, société internationale notamment spécialisée dans la prévention contre la fraude.

En vacances en Afrique du Sud il y a deux mois, un touriste français nommé Jean-Pierre raconte ainsi qu'il a vu son compte débité de plus de 300 euros après avoir tenté de retirer de l'argent dans une station-service.

«Ma banque m'a appelé peu après sur mon portable pour me demander où je me trouvais car mon compte avait été débité à quatre reprises le même jour. J'ai immédiatement fait opposition mais sans la présence d'esprit de mon conseiller, le festival aurait continué jusqu'à la fin de mon séjour», s'alarme-t-il.

Copier la piste magnétique et le code secret ou usurper les données de la carte lors d'un paiement dans un restaurant ou chez un loueur de voiture, et le tour est joué.

L'utilisation de la bande magnétique, accompagnée d'une simple signature, est encore largement répandue au sein de la première économie du continent, même si les banques ont commencé à les remplacer par des cartes à puce dotées d'un code secret.

Grâce à ces cartes, la banque sud-africaine FNB a vu le montant des fraudes diminuer nettement: 9 millions de rands (1,1 million de dollars) de fraudes de ce type pendant l'année fiscale achevée en mars 2010, contre 17,82 millions sur les 12 mois précédents.

Selon le SABRIC, le montant des fraudes à l'échelle nationale a diminué de 5% d'une année sur l'autre.

Durant le Mondial, établissements bancaires et clients devront toutefois redoubler de vigilance, met en garde le Sabric. Les banques devront appliquer un contrôle accru sur les opérations bancaires de leurs clients, qui ont pour responsabilité d'informer leur établissement de tout déplacement en Afrique du Sud.

Les règles de sécurité de base s'imposent en outre, comme partout ailleurs: contacter sa banque en cas de perte ou de vol de sa carte et déposer plainte auprès de la police, vérifier régulièrement les transactions sur son compte, cacher la saisie de son code secret et avoir toujours à portée de vue sa carte lors d'un paiement.

La Fédération internationale de football (FIFA) met également en garde contre les courriels et SMS alléchants pour l'achat de billets de match ou bien le gros lot d'une soi-disant loterie «Coupe du monde», en échange de coordonnées bancaires.

La vigilance accrue sera à maintenir bien après la fin du Mondial, le 11 juillet, prévient Actimize.

L'Afrique du Sud pourrait subir les contrecoups des tentatives de fraudes jusqu'à un an après le Mondial-2010, souligne la société de prévention, qui se base sur l'expérience tirée de précédents évènements sportifs de grande ampleur.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/mondial-nouvelles/201006/05/01-4287249-quand-coupe-du-monde-rime-avec-fraude-bancaire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Tales Azzoni
Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 30 mai 2010 à 18h28 | Mis à jour le 30 mai 2010 à 18h31 


*Coupe du monde: le ballon fait plusieurs mécontents * 

Plusieurs joueurs ont effectué une sortie contre le ballon utilisé à la Coupe du monde de soccer et bon nombre d'entre eux le comparent à ceux qu'on achète au supermarché.

Et cette fois, ce ne sont pas seulement les gardiens qui se plaignent. Attaquants, défenseurs et joueurs de milieu de terrain s'en sont aussi pris au ballon Adidas à quelques jours du début du tournoi qui durera un mois et qui est présenté en Afrique du Sud.

Ce ballon a été nommé «Jabulani», qui veut dire «célébrer» en isiZulu, mais à date, peu de joueurs célèbrent. Il est difficile de trouver un joueur qui est content du ballon, et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas ne se gênent pas pour décrire la sensation qu'ils ont lorsqu'ils manipulent le ballon.

«C'est vraiment bizarre, a dit l'attaquant brésilien Luis Fabiano. Tout d'un coup, il change de trajectoire. C'est comme s'il n'aimait pas être botté. C'est incroyable, c'est comme si quelqu'un le guidait. Tu viens pour le botter et il s'enlève de là. Je crois que c'est surnaturel, c'est très mauvais. J'espère m'y adapter le plus rapidement possible, mais ça sera difficile.»

Le gardien brésilien Julio Cesar a qualifié samedi le ballon comme étant «terrible» et il a été le premier à le comparer à ceux en plastiques achetés au supermarché. L'attaquant italien Giampaolo Pazzini a dit la même chose, parlant de «désastre».

«Il bouge tellement que ça le rend difficile à contrôler. Tu sautes pour faire une tête et soudainement, le ballon bouge et tu le rates, a dit Pazzini. C'est particulièrement mauvais pour les gardiens parce que ça veut dire qu'ils pourraient accorder un but parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas juger la trajectoire.»

Traditionnellement, Adidas lance de nouveaux ballons pour chaque Coupe du monde et cela crée habituellement une controverse en raison des changements apportés pour aller avec les nouvelles technologies. Souvent, le ballon devient plus rapide et les gardiens sont ceux que ce changement affecte le plus. Mais cette fois, l'animation du ballon cause aussi des problèmes aux joueurs.

«Il n'y a pas moyen de le cacher. Ce n'est pas bon pour les gardiens et c'est la même chose pour nous. C'est très mauvais. Les joueurs tentent la passe transversale et le ballon va dans la direction complètement opposée à celle qu'ils souhaitaient», a expliqué le milieu de terrain brésilien Julio Baptista.

Le gardien espagnol Iker Casillas a aussi exprimé son mécontement face au design du ballon.

«C'est triste que dans une compétition aussi importante comme la Coupe du monde, un élément aussi important que le ballon soit dans une condition si excécrable.»

Adidas a indiqué que la technologie du Jabulani était «radicalement nouvelle», et lors du lancement du ballon en décembre, la compagnie a annoncé qu'il voyagerait plus loin parce que des petits points sur la surface l'aideraient à améliorer sa fiabilité dans les airs. On avait alors promis que le ballon serait «exceptionnellement stable dans les airs et qu'il aurait une adhérence parfaite dans n'importe quelle condition.»

La FIFA et Adidas n'ont pas retourné les appels dimanche afin de commenter la situation.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201005/30/01-4285204-coupe-du-monde-le-ballon-fait-plusieurs-mecontents.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4287249_article_POS5


----------



## Antoine (6 Jun 2010)

Vas-tu suivre les matches? 

Je me rappelle qu'il y a de l'ambiance dans nombreux quartiers montréalais lors de la coupe ! J'y étais lorsque la France a gagnée, ma douce revanche de "maudit francais" expatrié


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Vas-tu suivre les matches?
> 
> Je me rappelle qu'il y a de l'ambiance dans nombreux quartiers montréalais lors de la coupe ! J'y étais lorsque la France a gagnée, ma douce revanche de "maudit francais" expatrié



Oh que oui je vais suivre les matchs! Même si je voulais pas... j'ai un colocataire qui est un mordu de foot  
Je me souviens de 1998: Saint-Denis fermée aux voitures suite à la victoire de l'équipe française. Il y avait une ambiance du tonnerre. C'était, effectivement une douce revanche pour les "môdits français"   Par contre, cette année, d'après ce que je comprends, il ne faut pas s'attendre à grand chose de ladite équipe.

Alea


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

2010-06-06 08:20:08

*Mondial 2010: L'Afrique du Sud est prête*

(Source: Radio-Canada) À cinq jours du coup d'envoi de la première Coupe du monde africaine, le président sud-africain, Jacob Zuma, déclare que son pays est « plus que prêt » à accueillir le Mondial 2010 de football.

À cinq jours du coup d'envoi de la première Coupe du monde africaine, le président sud-africain, Jacob Zuma, déclare que son pays est « plus que prêt » à accueillir le Mondial 2010 de football.

« Les longues heures d'un dur travail ont fini par payer [...]. L'Afrique du Sud est plus que prête. Pour nous, la Coupe du monde a déjà commencé », a-t-il dit lors d'un point-presse à Pretoria.

M. Zuma compare l'enthousiasme de la population à celle qui a traversé le pays lors de la libération de Nelson Mandela en 1990. Il y a des drapeaux sud-africains partout. « Cette explosion de fierté nationale est un bénéfice sans prix » dit-il pour ce pays, où les relations raciales ne sont toujours pas simples, 16 après la chute du régime d'apartheid.

Le président espère que le Nobel de la Paix, qui aura 92 ans le 18 juillet, pourra assister à la cérémonie d'ouverture vendredi au stade de Soccer City, à Soweto. « S'il est là, ce sera un bonus pour la compétition », a-t-il dit.

De son côté, le patron de la FIFA, Sepp Blatter, a loué les efforts de l'Afrique du Sud, qui a dépensé plus de quatre milliards de dollars pour organiser l'événement. Cinq stades ont été construits, cinq autres ont été rénovés et les infrastructures de transport et de communication ont été modernisées.

L'Afrique du Sud a recruté 44 000 policiers supplémentaires pour le Mondial. Les aéroports du pays, réputés pour les vols de bagages, ont mis en place de nouvelles mesures de sécurité. Plus de 21,5 millions de dollars ont été investis dans les infrastructures et de nouveaux employés ont été engagés. Des scanneurs électroniques ont été installés pour suivre les bagages jusqu'à leur chargement en soute. Des équipes spéciales de sécurité sont aussi en place dans les aérogares pour empêcher les vols de sacs.


Radio-Canada.ca avec Agence France Presse 

http://nouvelles.sympatico.ca/Grands_titres/ContentPosting_SRC_grands_titres?feedname=CBC_TOPSTORIES_V3_FR&showbyline=True&date=true&newsitemid=475940


----------



## Alea (7 Jun 2010)

Le Lundi 7 juin 2010 | Mise en ligne à 10h22 

*Mondial: un groupe A ouvert*

Vrai que le groupe A n’est pas le plus costaud mais il se démarque par son imprévisibilité. Aucun favori clair ne se dégage entre le Mexique, l’Uruguay, la France et l’Afrique du Sud.

Évoluer à domicile est un avantage non négligeable. L’histoire l’a montré avec des victoires de l’Angleterre (1966), de la France (1998) ou encore les bons parcours du Japon et de la Corée du Sud (2002). L’énorme appui populaire suffira-t-il aux Sud-Africains pour gommer leurs grosses lacunes? Après tout, seule la Corée du Nord est moins bien classée au Classement FIFA.

Le pessimisme régnait il y a encore quelques mois après une succession de mauvais résultats sous Tele Santana, que l’on disait trop défensif. 

Avec le retour de Carlos Parreira à la barre de l’équipe, l’AFS a retrouvé une âme et a enchainé les résultats positifs lors des 12 derniers matchs amicaux. On sait par contre que les adversaires affrontés ne sont pas du même calibre (sauf le Danemark) que ceux croisés à partir du 11 juin.

Depuis le début de l’année, les Sud-Africains ont parfait leurs conditions physiques et automatismes sur trois continents, soit l’Afrique, l’Europe et l’Amérique du Sud. Aucune autre équipe n’a passé autant de temps à vivre ensemble et à peaufiner son jeu. 

Parreira a opté pour un 4-2-3-1 avec un style à la brésilienne avec des passes courtes et un jeu assez rapide. On pensait que l’Afrique du Sud allait être la première équipe hôte à être éliminée dès le premier tour. Ce n’est plus le cas.

Joueurs à surveiller: Katlego Mphela, Steven Pienaar, Aaron Mokoena

*Mexique*

Comment décrire cette équipe mexicaine? The Guardian a la meilleure image en comparant le Mexique a une nuée de moustiques. Elle est rapide, quadrille bien le terrain et harcèle constamment l’adversaire. 

Après avoir alterné entre le 4-4-2 et le 4-3-3 en qualifications, Javier Aguirre a définitivement penché pour la deuxième option. Rafael Marquez occupe ici le rôle de sentinelle devant la défense et prête main forte aux deux autres défenseurs centraux lorsque les latéraux – très offensifs – se portent en attaque. On le constate, cette équipe est joueuse et constamment en mouvement.

Le Mexique est sorti de la phase de groupes lors des quatre derniers tournois. Depuis le retour d’Aguirre, elle n’a été battue qu’à trois reprises en 25 matchs.

Joueurs à surveiller: Rafael Marquez, Gerardo Torrado et le trio Giovani dos Santos, Javier Hernandez-Carlos Vela

*Uruguay*

Qualifié de justesse après son duel face au Costa-Rica, l’Uruguay n’en demeure pas moins un adversaire très dangereux. Sa force réside évidemment dans la complémentarité de son prolifique duo d’attaquants, Luis Suarez et Diego Forlan.

Au-delà de ses deux têtes d’affiche, l’Uruguay présente une équipe solide, capable d’évoluer dans un 4-4-2 ou un 3-4-1-2. Ce deuxième schéma devrait être de mise pour le premier match, face à la France. 

Devant les trois arrières centraux, Oscar Tabarez mise sur deux milieux récupérateurs en Walter Gargano et Diego Perez. Sur les couloirs, les infatigables Alvaro et Maxi Pereira, capables de rapidement se projeter vers l’avant. Enfin en soutien des attaquants, on retrouve Ignacio Gonzalez a effectué son grand retour en sélection au mois de mai.

Joueurs à surveiller: Diego Lugano, Luis Suarez, Diego Forlan

*France*

Le premier match amical français avait été porteur d’espoir avec un nouveau schéma tactique (4-3-3) qui faisait oublier des mois et des mois de souffrance et l’immuable 4-2-3-1. Depuis cette victoire face au Costa-Rica, les signes ont été moins encourageants. Même inquiétants face à la Chine (défaite 1 à 0) ou les automatismes ont de nouveau été aux abonnés absents.

Yoann Gourcuff: «Il aurait fallu soit un exploit individuel, soit aller plus vite dans nos changements de jeu, mettre plus d’intensité et de rythme dans nos enchaînements pour désorganiser le bloc adverse. On a été un peu trop lent dans les transmissions. Il aurait fallu aller vite à droite et ressortir vite à gauche.»

À cinq jours du début du Mondial, le chantier collectif est donc loin de ressembler à quelconque structure. Surtout qu’il s’accompagne de points d’interrogations au niveau individuel, comme la fébrilité de la charnière centrale ou le manque de contribution de Nicolas Anelka en pointe et de Sydney Govou en ailier droit.

Joueurs à surveiller: Franck Ribéry, Yoann Gourcuff, Florent Malouda


http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca/soccer/2010/06/07/mondial-un-groupe-a-ouvert/?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Charlotte Plantive
Agence France-Presse
Johannesburg
Publié le 09 juin 2010 à 11h38 | Mis à jour à 14h12 


*L'Afrique du Sud s'enfièvre à deux jours du Mondial * 







La fièvre du ballon rond s'est emparée mercredi de l'Afrique du Sud, mais un vol à main armée contre des journalistes étrangers est venu rappeler à deux jours du coup d'envoi que les inquiétudes sur la sécurité n'étaient pas sans fondement.

Un joyeux vacarme a retenti dans l'ensemble du pays à midi, quand des dizaines de milliers de personnes ont envahi les rues à l'appel de médias privés pour faire résonner vuvuzelas et klaxons.

À Johannesburg, des milliers de fans ont salué la sélection nationale, les Bafana Bafana, qui ont défilé dans le quartier d'affaires de Sandton à bord d'un autobus à impériale.

«On fait la fête pour 2010. On est tellement fier d'être Sud-Africain», a expliqué à l'AFP Nmatau Sema, qui a quitté son travail pour faire barrir sa longue trompette de plastique dans les quartiers nord de la ville.

Seize ans après la chute de l'apartheid, «nous sommes tous réunis, Noirs et Blancs, sous le même drapeau. Et ça va durer pendant toute la compétition», a-t-elle ajouté.

La fête a toutefois été ternie par l'annonce d'un vol à main armée contre deux journalistes portugais et un espagnol, cambriolés en pleine nuit dans leur résidence de luxe au nord-ouest de Johannesburg.

«J'ai été le seul à me réveiller pendant que les voleurs se trouvaient dans ma chambre. Ils étaient deux. L'un a pris un pistolet et l'a pointé sur ma tête en me disant de me taire. L'autre a commencé à fouiller les affaires», a confié l'AFP le Portugais Antonio Simoes.

«Ils sont partis avec l'argent qu'ils ont trouvé, les passeports, le matériel photo et des vêtements. Dans les autres chambres, où mes collègues ne se sont pas réveillés, ils ont pris ce qu'ils ont pu trouver», a-t-il expliqué.

Cet incident risque de raviver les craintes pour la sécurité des 300 000 étrangers attendus pendant le Mondial.

Les organisateurs ne cessent de répéter qu'ils ont dépensé 1,3 milliard de rands (130 millions d'euros) et recruté 44 000 policiers supplémentaires pour l'occasion. Mais avec une moyenne de 50 homicides par jour, l'Afrique du Sud reste l'un des pays les plus dangereux au monde.

Autre source d'inquiétude exprimée mercredi: les problèmes de circulation autour du stade de Soccer City à Johannesburg, où les Bafana Bafana ouvriront le bal contre le Mexique vendredi à 16h (10h heure de Montréal), en présence de l'ancien président Nelson Mandela.

«Ce que nous redoutons le plus, ce sont les embouteillages avant et après le match d'ouverture», a déclaré le porte-parole du comité local d'organisation (Loc) Rich Mkhondo.

«Si les gens prennent les transports en commun comme nous le leur recommandons, tout ira bien, mais si les 90 000 spectateurs veulent venir en voiture, il faut s'attendre à des bouchons», a-t-il ajouté.

Les Sud-Africains ont l'habitude de se rendre au dernier moment dans les stades, ce qui avait occasionné des bouchons monstres et des retards lors d'un match amical fin mai entre l'Afrique du Sud et la Colombie à Soccer City.

La ruée de dernière minute pourrait également entraîner des bousculades, comme dimanche lorsque 16 personnes ont été blessées en marge d'un match de préparation entre le Nigeria et la Corée du Nord.

Pour cette raison, le gouvernement a encouragé mercredi sa population à se conduire «avec courtoisie et civilité». «Tous les fans de foot ont pour responsabilité de faire en sorte que la Coupe du monde soit sûre et sans danger pour les autres», a ajouté son porte-parole Temba Maseko.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/09/01-4288335-lafrique-du-sud-senfievre-a-deux-jours-du-mondial.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Associated Press
Magaliesbourg
Publié le 09 juin 2010 à 15h12 | Mis à jour à 15h16 


*Cristiano Ronaldo devra secouer sa torpeur à l'attaque * 






La Coupe du monde est la vitrine planétaire où on sacre les «dieux du football», et si Cristiano Ronaldo veut atteindre le statut des Pélé et Diego Maradona, il devra faire quelque chose qu'il n'a pas faite depuis 16 mois: marquer un but pour le Portugal.

Le tournoi d'Afrique du Sud a besoin que des étoiles brillantes comme Ronaldo et l'Argentin Lionel Messi se mettent en évidence sur la plus grande des tribunes, qu'ils éblouissent les millards de téléspectateurs qui seront rivés à leur écran à travers le monde.

Pour ce faire, le joueur par excellence de la FIFA en 2008 devra secouer sa torpeur à l'attaque, lui dont le dernier but remonte en février 2009 à l'occasion d'un match amical contre la Finlande.

En compétition, il n'a pas trouvé le fond du filet pour le Portugal depuis le Championnat européen de 2008.

«Ce n'est pas un problème, minimise le joueur du Real Madrid. Je me ménage pour la Coupe du monde», ajoute-t-il sur le ton de la boutade.

Le moment de passer à l'action est arrivé pour Ronaldo, au moment où le Portugal complète sa préparation en vue de son premier match contre la Côte d'Ivoire, mardi.

Ronaldo a la capacité de modifier le déroulement d'un match à lui seul. C'est la raison pour laquelle le Real Madrid a versé un montant de 118 millions $ US à Manchester United afin de faire son acquisition.

Les poussées électrisantes de l'attaquant portugais, son jeu de pied étourdissant et ses époustouflantes frappes du pied droit - que les partisans de Manchester United qualifiaient de «Fusées de Ronny» - ont souvent gardé les partisans des deux équipes sur le bout de leur siège.

Les blessures ont toutefois affecté le volet international de la carrière de Ronaldo.

Il n'a pris part qu'à sept des 12 matchs de qualification à la Coupe du monde du Portugal et, dans quelques matchs qu'il a joués, il récupérait même de blessures.

En 73 rencontres internationales depuis ses débuts en 2003, il a réussi 22 buts.

Mais à ses deux dernières saisons, à United et à Madrid, il en a totalisé plus de 70!

Les partisans portugais ronchonnent que son incapacité à calquer ses exploits de club sur la scène internationale est l'explication aux performances en dents de scie du Portugal, comme on l'a constaté dans un match nul de 0-0 contre le Cap-Vert, le mois dernier.

En l'absence de l'ailier Nani, l'ancien coéquipier de Ronaldo à Manchester United, qui va rater le tournoi en raison d'une blessure à la clavicule, le Portugal aura besoin que jamais de la contribution de Ronaldo.

L'entraîneur Carlos Queiroz tente de diminuer les tensions quant à la disette de but de Ronaldo. Quand on a abordé le sujet, la semaine dernière, il a répondu, en anglais: «Laissez les jeunes tranquilles».

«Plus vous les laissez en paix, plus ils vont marquer des buts», a-t-il résumé.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/09/01-4288407-cristiano-ronaldo-devra-secouer-sa-torpeur-a-lattaque.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (12 Jun 2010)

Sibongile Khumalo
Agence France-Presse
Johannesburg
Publié le 11 juin 2010 à 07h04 | Mis à jour à 13h03 


*Le coup d'envoi du Mondial est donné sans Mandela*






L'Afrique du Sud a donné vendredi le coup d'envoi du Mondial de soccer avec un spectacle aux couleurs du continent mais sans son premier président noir, Nelson Mandela, privé de la fête par un décès dans sa famille.

Baobabs, peaux de bête, pagnes colorés, danseurs endiablés et des artistes venus des six pays africains sélectionnés pour la compétition ont donné le ton de cette première Coupe du monde sur le continent noir à partir de 14h (8h heure de Montréal) au stade de Soccer City de Johannesburg.

Deux heures plus tard, les joueurs de l'Afrique du Sud, les Bafana Bafana («garçons» en zoulou), et ceux du Mexique sont entrés dans le vif du sujet en donnant le coup d'envoi de la compétition.

Ne manquait à l'affiche que le héros de la liberté, Nelson Mandela, qui a renoncé à être de la partie après le décès d'une de ses arrière-petites-filles, Zenani Mandela, 13 ans, tuée dans la nuit dans un accident de voiture.

L'adolescente est morte alors qu'elle rentrait d'un méga-concert à Soweto, qui avait lancé les festivités officielles du Mondial jeudi soir. Le conducteur de la voiture dans laquelle elle se trouvait a été arrêté et inculpé pour conduite en état d'ivresse.

En raison de cette tragédie personnelle, le Nobel de la Paix a renoncé à venir dans le stade de Soccer City, qui se dresse dans le no man's land entre Johannesburg et l'immense township de Soweto. Malgré tout, son esprit a flotté dans les rangs des dizaines de milliers de supporteurs présents dans les tribunes.

Dans un clip vidéo projeté au milieu d'une chanson qu'il adore, Hope (Espoir), l'icône planétaire a appellé les fans à ne jamais baisser les bras et à «surmonter l'adversité».

Le président de la FIFA, Joseph Blatter, lui a transmis ses condoléances: «Toute la famille du football partage votre deuil», a-t-il dit.

Nelson Mandela, bientôt 92 ans, est l'un des artisans de l'attribution de la Coupe du monde à son pays, qui compte en profiter pour démontrer les progrès enregistrés depuis la chute de l'apartheid en 1994. Et plus largement pour changer l'image du continent.

«La Coupe du monde doit montrer au reste de la planète la beauté des paysages et de l'humanité, les progrès et l'esprit dynamique de notre continent», a déclaré le chef de l'État sud-africain Jacob Zuma en accueillant une vingtaine de ses pairs pour l'événement.

Dirigeants et dignitaires de la FIFA se trouvaient dans les gradins quand des avions militaires ont survolé le stade pour marquer le lancement de la grand-messe sportive.

En revanche, près de la moitié des 85 000 détenteurs de billets ont manqué tout ou partie de la cérémonie d'ouverture, en raison de problèmes de transport et des contrôles de sécurité scrupuleux.

Les rues de la capitale économique étaient bloqués sur des kilomètres à la mi-journée et le système de transport publics mis en place pour acheminer les fans jusqu'au stade a saturé.

«Je suis extrêmement déçu», se plaignait Methobane Lebelo, 30 ans, dont le vuvuzela n'a animé que les quais de la gare pricipale de Johannesburg.

Mais le jeune homme, drapé dans un drapeau aux couleurs de la nation arc-en-ciel, a reconnu sa part de responsabilité: «Je suis parti trop tard de chez moi». Un travers très courant en Afrique du Sud, où les stades du championnat national ne se remplissent souvent qu'en cours de match.

Pour empêcher que criminels, terroristes ou hooligans ne se glissent en douce dans l'enceinte de Soccer City, la police avait renforcé les contrôles.

«Nous sommes en état d'alerte maximale», a expliqué son chef Bheki Cele, lors d'un dernier briefing aux 34 000 agents mobilisés.

Dans la soirée, l'attention se déplacera autour du stade de Green Point au Cap pour le match France-Uruguay, qui débute à 20h30 (14h30 heure de Montréal).


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/11/01-4288895-le-coup-denvoi-du-mondial-est-donne-sans-mandela.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_vous_suggere_4289217_article_POS2


----------



## Alea (12 Jun 2010)

Philippe Grélard
Agence France-Presse
Le Cap
Publié le 11 juin 2010 à 16h29 | Mis à jour le 11 juin 2010 à 17h55 


*La France tenue en échec par l'Uruguay*







L'équipe de France, qui a changé de système, a concédé un nul décevant (0-0) contre une faible formation d'Uruguay réduite à dix en toute fin de match, vendredi au Cap, et les Bleus, en panne offensivement, avancent toujours sans certitudes après leur entrée dans le Mondial dans le groupe A.

Ce nul n'est pas décisif, l'autre match du groupe, Afrique du Sud-Mexique, s'étant également soldé sur un score de parité, 1-1. 

Au Mondial 2006, les Bleus avaient fait nul (0-0) contre la Suisse pour débuter, mais avaient fini vice-champions du monde. À l'Euro 2008, le nul inaugural (0-0) contre la Roumanie avait débouché sur une élimination au premier tour. Où se situent les Français? Il est impossible d'y répondre.

En tout cas, il y a un signe inquiètant: Raymond Domenech a surpris en changeant de système -exit le 4-3-3 des trois matchs de préparation et retour au 4-2-3-1- mais le résultat n'a pas été probant. Le système change, l'efficacité -ou plutôt le manque d'efficacité- non. 

L'équipe de France reste un conglomérat de joueurs mais pas une équipe dont les composantes se trouvent bien sur le terrain. Le jeu manque de liant et la finition est rouillée. «C'est un petit manque de réussite qu'il va falloir essayer de rectifier pour la suite. On s'est déjà créé des occasions, c'est déjà intéressant mais c'est vrai qu'on aurait préféré les mettre au fond. On avait joué ce match pour le gagner, maintenant il reste deux matchs et on va essayer de bien les aborder, de bien jouer au foot, de prendre du plaisir et de les remporter pour pouvoir se qualifier», analyse le milieu français Yoann Gourcuff.

*Diaby aux dépens de Malouda*

Le grand gagnant du retour à l'ancien schéma est Diaby, qui a fêté vendredi sa sixième sélection et sa deuxième titularisation en Bleu dans un Green Point Stadium rempli par les fans sud-africains et leurs fameux vuvuzelas.

Le grand perdant est Malouda. Pourquoi, lui, qui sort d'une saison pleine à Chelsea? Selon le journal L'Équipe, il y aurait eu un «clash» entre «Flo» et Raymond Domenech jeudi matin lors du dernier entraînement à huis clos à Knysna, camp de base des Bleus. Le sélectionneur aurait reproché au Guyanais d'être «trop agressif» lors de cette séance. Malouda est toutefois entré en fin de match, tout comme Henry et Gignac. 

Diaby, dont les entrées en fin de match en préparation avaient été remarquées pour sa capacité à éliminer ses adversaires et trouver les intervalles, a été très en vue. Il y avait parfois chez lui quelque chose du grand Vieira du Mondial 2006. 

Mais le travail de Diaby fut en partie gâché par un Anelka qui pose toujours problème. L'avant-centre revient toujours chercher ses ballons trop bas et continue à désarçonner ses partenaires par son positionnement. 

*Domenech calme Toulalan*

Il est également visible que la relation technique entre Anelka et Gourcuff est inexistante. Y-a-t-il un problème humain? 

Govou, à droite, interpelle toujours. Il a d'ailleurs raté une occasion en or dès la 7e minute sur un caviar de Ribéry. 

Pour le reste de l'équipe, la faible opposition proposée par l'Uruguay n'a pas permis de se faire une idée plus précise. Lloris a manqué une sortie (13e) et Gallas s'est fait peur contre Forlan (16e). Sans conséquences. 

Toulalan, lui, a voulu en venir aux mains avec un Uruguayen et Raymond Domenech est rentré sur le terrain dans la confusion pour calmer son joueur! Le «Celeste» Lodeiro a été exclu en fin de match pour un mauvais geste sur Sagna (81e).

Il reste deux matchs aux Français, le 17 juin contre le Mexique à Polokwane et le 22 juin contre l'Afrique du Sud à Bloemfontein pour tenter de trouver des repères et savoir où ils en sont.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/11/01-4289217-la-france-tenue-en-echec-par-luruguay.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (12 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Johannesburg
Publié le 11 juin 2010 à 22h10 | Mis à jour le 11 juin 2010 à 22h18 


*Mondial: l'heure de l'Angleterre et de l'Argentine * 








Au lendemain de la cérémonie d'ouverture, deux anciens champions du monde, l'Angleterre (1966) et l'Argentine (1978, 1986), entrent en scène au Mondial-2010, samedi, respectivement face aux États-Unis et au Nigeria.

Le troisième match oppose deux équipes plus modestes, la Grèce et la Corée du Sud, à Port Elizabeth (11h30 GMT).

Grands absents de l'Euro-2008, les Anglais abordent le Mondial avec beaucoup d'ambition dans le groupe C. «Nous avons une équipe qui peut aller en finale», a lancé le sélectionneur, l'Italien Fabio Capello vingt-quatre heures avant le match face aux États-Unis, dont le coup d'envoi sera donné à 18h30 GMT à Rustenburg.

En attendant, les Anglais devront remporter leur premier match aux dépens des Américains et, en l'absence de Rio Ferdinand, prouver qu'ils ont trouvé une solidité défensive.

L'Argentine de Diego Maradona, poussive lors des qualifications, aborde son premier match face au Nigeria sans repère, dans le match des favoris du groupe B à Johannesburg (14h00 GMT).

La performance de Lionel Messi, brillant avec le FC Barcelone mais souvent effacé en sélection, sera suivie avec attention.

Le match entre les deux équipes a priori les plus faibles, Grèce et Corée du Sud, s'annonce également indécis.

Le battu de cette rencontre abandonnera (déjà) une grande partie de ses chances de qualification, derrière l'Argentine et le Nigeria.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/11/01-4289316-mondial-lheure-de-langleterre-et-de-largentine.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (13 Jun 2010)

Daphné Benoit
Agence France-Presse
Kandahar
Publié le 12 juin 2010 à 22h00 | Mis à jour le 12 juin 2010 à 22h00 


*Match nul à la belle étoile pour soldats anglais et américains * 








Frères d'armes sur le front afghan, soldats américains et anglais ne jouaient plus dans le même camp samedi soir. Mais le match nul entre leurs équipes au Mondial de football, diffusé sur écran géant au milieu d'un camp de l'Otan à Kandahar, les a tous laissés sur leur faim.

Loin de l'ambiance électrique des pubs bondés où la bière coule à flot, les supporteurs, tenue camouflage, s'étaient rassemblés à 23 heures locales pour assister au match à la belle étoile, pop corn et bouteilles d'eau minérale en main, bravant un vent chargé de sable.

«Sur Facebook, je dis que j'aimerais boire une bonne mousse ce soir. Mais c'est pas si mal ici, au moins, ils diffusent le match», assure le sergent britannique Steven McNally, cerné avec ses trois compatriotes par une cinquantaine d'Américains.

Sur le camp Nathan Smith, dans la capitale du sud afghan, le foot ne promettait pourtant pas de mobiliser, faute d'intérêt des principaux pensionnaires: les Canadiens, grands fans de hockey, n'ont pas d'équipe en lice au Mondial. Quant aux Américains, ils ne parlent généralement pas du même «football» que le reste du monde.

«Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une Coupe du monde de football américain», s'étonne sincèrement l'un d'entre eux, quelques heures avant la confrontation Etats-Unis-Angleterre en Afrique du Sud.

Juste avant le coup d'envoi, American Forces Network, la chaîne des militaires américains déployés à l'étranger, rappelle tous les soldats à leur devoir: «Que vous soyez Anglais ou Américains, votre pays a besoin de vous!».

Au premier but, marqué par les Anglais au bout de quatre minutes de jeu, les soldats britanniques exultent devant leurs camarades américains sans voix.

«Ça fait mal..», commente une recrue de l'US Army, dépitée.

D'autres hésitent encore à choisir leur camp.

«J'ai vécu en Angleterre pendant deux ans et je jouais au foot là-bas», explique le lieutenant américain Stuart Anderson, du 504e bataillon de police militaire, chargé de former la police afghane. 

«D'un autre côté, je suis en Afghanistan, à me battre pour mon pays, donc j'ai l'impression que mon équipe me doit une victoire», dit-il, mitraillette en bandoulière.

Sur une grossière erreur du gardien de but anglais Robert Green, accueillie par des rires étonnés côté américain, les Etats-Unis égalisent (1-1).

Au coup de sifflet final, vers 1 heure du matin, les soldats de l'Otan regagnent sagement leurs dortoirs, un peu frustrés.

«C'était un coup de chance, moi je voulais une vraie victoire dont on puisse être fiers. Mais ça allait, c'était pas mal», lâche le soldat Kelvin Fox, de la 82e division aéroportée.

«Les États-Unis jouent vraiment bien. L'Angleterre n'était pas bonne ce soir», commente de son côté le sergent britannique McNally. «Mais on va se qualifier!"


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/12/01-4289492-match-nul-a-la-belle-etoile-pour-soldats-anglais-et-americains.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (13 Jun 2010)

Mike Corder
Associated Press
Durban
Publié le 13 juin 2010 à 16h25 | Mis à jour à 16h52 


*L'Allemagne donne une leçon de foot à l'Australie*








L'Allemagne a trouvé le fond du filet deux fois par demie, Tim Cahill a été expulsé de la rencontre et l'Australie a encaissé une cinglante défaite de 4-0, dimanche, dans leur match d'ouverture du groupe D de la Coupe du monde de football.

Lukas Podolski et Miroslav Klose ont inscrit les filets de l'Allemagne au cours des 30 premières minutes de jeu, tandis que les tactiques défensives du sélectionneur australien Pim Verbeek connaissaient des ratés.

«Nous avons mérité notre propre respect, a dit Klose. C'était très important de remporter le premier match, mais rien n'est encore gagné. Nous formons une jeune équipe, et nous éprouvons du plaisir à jouer.»

Thomas Mueller et Cacau ont complété la marque contre une défensive australienne débordée en deuxième mi-temps, après que Cahill eut écopé d'un carton rouge à la 56e minute pour un tacle tardif à l'endroit de Bastian Schweinsteiger.

La victoire de l'Allemagne, dont 62 660 spectateurs ont été témoins dans les gradins du stade Moses Mabhida, s'est produite sans l'aide de leur capitaine et meneur de jeu Michael Ballack.

L'Allemagne n'a pas perdu son match d'ouverture de la Coupe du monde depuis un revers de 2-1 contre l'Algérie en 1982, et n'a jamais été inquiétée à l'occasion d'une soirée particulièrement humide à Durban.

Le tir de Podolski a atteint la lucarne à la huitième minute de jeu, après que Mesut Oezil eut repéré Mueller du côté droit du filet et que le jeune milieu de terrain du Bayern Munich lui eut refilé le ballon derrière. Le gardien australien Mark Schwarzer a touché au ballon, mais n'a pu l'empêcher de trouver le fond de sa cage.

Klose a ensuite doublé l'avance de l'Allemagne en redirigeant de la tête un tir en décroisé de Philipp Lahm derrière Schwarzer.

Ce but, son 11e en carrière, lui a permis de rejoindre Juergen Klinsmann au deuxième rang de l'histoire des buteurs de l'Allemagne en Coupe du monde. Le meneur est Gerd Mueller, avec 14 réussites.

Verbeek s'est alors assis sur le banc des joueurs de l'Australie et a hoché la tête, l'air complètement assommé. De l'autre côté, le sélectionneur allemand Joachim Loew, qui dirigeait son 50e match en carrière en Coupe du monde, soulevait son poing vers le ciel en signe de satisfaction.

«Ce fut un match difficile, a reconnu Verbeek. Nous avons essayé de leur rendre la tâche difficile en exploitant notre vitesse, mais n'avons pas touché au ballon pendant les 20 premières minutes du match.»

Verbeek, qui espérait soutirer un match nul aux Allemands, a employé Cahill à l'attaque et laissé un trou béant en milieu du terrain. Mais Cahill, qui était isolé à l'avant plutôt qu'en contrôle de la situation en milieu de terrain, n'avait aucune réponse au jeu rapide et structuré de l'Allemagne.

La seule chance dont disposait l'Australie de s'en tirer s'est évaporée lorsqu'il a été expulsé de la rencontre.

Klose a raté deux autres opportunités de marquer avant que Mueller ne convertisse la sienne pour faire 3-0 à la 68e minute. Mueller s'est amené dans la surface de réparation, a appliqué les freins et déjoué Chipperfield avant d'effectuer un tir bas précis qui a frappé l'intérieur du poteau gauche avant de traverser la ligne des buts.

Cacau a complété la marque à la 70e minute, deux minutes seulement après être entré en scène en substitution de Klose.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/13/01-4289575-lallemagne-donne-une-lecon-de-foot-a-laustralie.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (13 Jun 2010)

Gabriel Rubio
Agence France-Presse
Potchefstroom
Publié le 13 juin 2010 à 13h13 | Mis à jour à 13h17 


*La camaraderie, moteur des Espagnols*








Des rires, des jeux et des blagues: l'ambiance bon enfant qui règne dans la sélection espagnole se reflète sur le terrain où l'union entre les joueurs est totale, à l'heure de débuter le Mondial-2010 mercredi à Durban contre la Suisse (Gr.H).

«J'ai découvert de nouveaux coéquipiers, qui m'aident à me sentir bien. Je m'amuse comme jamais. Depuis le premier jour, je me suis bien adapté», raconte Jesus Navas, ailier virevoltant du FC Séville, notamment réputé pour ses problèmes d'anxiété qui l'ont longtemps empêché de rejoindre la sélection.Ces paroles démontrent l'intense solidarité entre les joueurs de la Roja, dans laquelle les anciens prennent le soin d'accueillir au mieux les jeunes comme Navas, l'attaquant Pedro où le milieu Javi Martinez.

«C'est sympa, il y a une bonne ambiance, de la camaraderie. N'importe quel gamin qui arrive en sélection voit qu'elle transpire de joie. Etre ici est un motif de satisfaction et un privilège», affirme le gardien et capitaine Iker Casillas.

Dans un vestiaire constellé de stars, aucune ne brille plus que l'autre et cela se voit sur le terrain où chaque joueur se bat pour l'équipe.

«Qualité humaine»

«Los secretos de la Roja» («les secrets de la Roja»), un ouvrage récent du journaliste Miguel Angel Diaz insiste sur cette ambiance collégiale instaurée à chaque rassemblement de la Roja, aux entraînements et autres mises en place tactiques, où se succèdent, telles des «clasicos», des parties de cartes endiablées.

«J'ai été novice aux cartes, je me suis fait berner et j'ai donc pas mal perdu mais, ce qui est sûr, c'est que la sélection est avant tout un groupe humain magnifique», avait expliqué en avril l'attaquant Juan Manuel Mata.

«Si ce groupe s'est illustré sur le terrain (notamment en remportant l'Euro-2008, ndlr) c'est aussi par sa qualité humaine», a relevé récemment le sélectionneur Vicente del Bosque, dont le caractère affable contribue certainement au bien-être du groupe.

Un groupe dont Del Bosque a pris la tête à l'issue du titre européen en 2008, en remplacement de Luis Aragones, et avec lequel il a remporté 24 victoires en 25 rencontres, la seule défaite espagnole ayant été concédée aux dépens des Etats-Unis (0-2), en juin 2009, en demi-finale de la Coupe des Confédérations.

Un revers qui n'a nullement entamé le moral des troupes, qui ont entre leurs pieds une belle opportunité de décrocher (enfin) le premier titre mondial de l'Espagne.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/13/01-4289552-la-camaraderie-moteur-des-espagnols.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

Tales Azzoni
Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 15 juin 2010 à 16h18 | Mis à jour le 15 juin 2010 à 17h06 


*Le Brésil vient à bout d'une Corée du Nord coriace * 








Maicon et Elano ont enfilé un but chacun lorsque le Brésil est parvenu à venir à bout de la solide défensive nord-coréenne pour l'emporter 2-1 à son premier match à la Coupe du monde de football.

Le Brésil a mérité une victoire à l'arraché dans le groupe G après avoir peiné à percer la défensive des Nord-Coréens, qui font leur première présence à la Coupe du monde en 44 ans et qui forment l'équipe la moins bien classée du tournoi.

«Le premier match est toujours plus difficile, a indiqué Dunga, le sélectionneur brésilien. Il y a de l'anxiété, les joueurs sont plus nerveux qu'à l'habitude, ils tentent d'en faire trop. Mais nous sommes satisfaits.»

Maicon a permis au Brésil de s'inscrire au tableau à Ellis Park après avoir reçu le ballon du milieu de terrain Elano à la 55e minute. Elano a doublé l'avance à la 73e minute à la suite d'une passe bien synchronisée de Robinho.

Yum Nam Ji a évite le jeu blanc à la Corée du Nord à la 89e minute.

Cette victoire donne momentanément au Brésil la première place de son groupe, devant le Portugal et la Côte d'Ivoire, qui ont fait match nul 0-0.

«C'est important d'amorcer le tournoi avec une victoire et c'est ce que nous avons fait, a déclaré Maicon. C'est un bon premier pas pour atteindre notre objectif d'êter de la finale le 11 juillet.»

La Brésil a pris le contrôle dès le départ, mais a eu du mal à percer la défensive nord-coréenne, qui a joué tout le match à cinq joueurs derrière. Robinho a probablement été le seul Brésilien en mesure de créer des occasions dangereuses.

Ses grandes habiletés lui ont permis de donner une première chance au Brésil dans la deuxième minute seulement, utilisant un passement de jambe pour déjouer un défenseur et servir une passe à Kaka dans la zone de réparation, mais ce dernier n'a pas été capable de décocher un tir, Yong Hak An lui volant le ballon.

Robinho s'est donné deux belles occasions, d'abord à la septième sur un tir de loin légèrement hors cadre et à la 20e, quand son tir de la surface à été bloqué par le gardien Myong Guk Ri.

«Ce ne fut pas mon meilleur match, mais nous avons obtenu la victoire, c'est ce qui compte», a dit Robinho.

Les Nord-Coréens, portés sur la défensive, n'ont joué qu'avec un fer de lance à l'avant, Tae Se Jong, qui évolue au Japon. Il n'a pas été en mesure de causer des maux de tête à la défensive brésilienne, Il s'est bien défait de trois marqueurs à la 12e minute, mais son tir faible n'a donné aucun mal à Julio Cesar.

«Je pense que nous nous sommes bravement battus. Nous avons très bien joué en défensive, a indiqué l'entraîneur-chef Jong Hun Kim. Je pense que nous avons acquis beaucoup d'expérience et nous avons pris confiance pour les deux derniers matchs.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/15/01-4290274-le-bresil-vient-a-bout-dune-coree-du-nord-coriace.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

Stuart Condie
Associated Press
Port Elizabeth
Publié le 15 juin 2010 à 11h53 | Mis à jour le 15 juin 2010 à 15h02 


*Le Portugal et la Côte d'Ivoire se neutralisent * 








Deux des plus dangereux attaquants de la planète étaient sur le terrain, et pourtant personne n'a réussi à marquer.

Le Portugal et la Côte d'Ivoire se sont livré un match âprement disputé de 0-0 à leurs débuts à la Coupe du monde de soccer, mardi, alors que Cristiano Ronaldo et - un peu plus tard dans la rencontre - Didier Drogba ont été incapables de se démarquer.

Ronaldo a décoché un tir d'un peu moins de 30 mètres qui a ricoché sur le poteau gauche à la 11e minute de jeu, mais mis à part cette occasion, c'est la Côte d'Ivoire qui a été l'équipe la plus menaçante à l'attaque.

«Le match a été serré, il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'occasions, a noté le sélectionneur de la Côte d'Ivoire Sven-Goran Eriksson. Si une équipe allait l'emporter, c'était nous, selon moi. Nous avons créé plus d'occasions qu'eux. Je suis très content de notre performance. Nous avons été bien organisés pendant les 90 minutes.»

Drogba s'est amené dans le match à la 66e minute à la place de son coéquipier chez Chelsea Salomon Kalou. Plus tôt mardi, la FIFA lui avait donné la permission de jouer malgré un protecteur spécial au bras droit, qu'il s'est fracturé le 4 juin dans un match amical contre le Japon.

Drogba n'a toutefois pas été en mesure de percer une défensive qui a eu de la difficulté à résister à l'attaquant Gervinho. Ce dernier a tourmenté le défenseur droit Paulo Ferreira jusqu'à ce qu'il soit remplacé à la 82e minute par Abdul Keita.

Drogba semblait néanmoins à l'aise en se déplaçant sur le terrain, malgré un blessure qui menaçait de le tenir à l'écart du jeu pendant tout le tournoi.

«Je lui ai parlé après l'entraînement (lundi) et il a dit qu'il préférait être sur le banc, a dit Eriksson. Il m'a dit, 'patron, si vous avez besoin de moi, je suis là'. J'espérais ne pas en avoir besoin, mais nous voulions remporter le match, alors nous avons fait ce que nous avons fait.»

Le sélectionneur portugais Carlos Queiroz a expliqué l'incapacité des siens à créer des occasions par la solidité de la défensive adverse.

«Le résultat était juste compte tenu des occasions du Portugal en première demie et celles de la Côte d'Ivoire en contre-attaque», a-t-il souligné.

Queiroz a par ailleurs laissé entendre que la FIFA avait ignoré ses propres règles d'admissibilité - à savoir que les joueurs ne peuvent rien porter sur eux qui représentent un danger pour les autres sur le terrain - à cause de «l'importance culturelle» que représente la présence sur le terrain d'un joueur aussi populaire que Drogba en Afrique.

«Les délégués de la FIFA ont décidé que la décision de l'arbitre était finale, a dit Queiroz. C'était un peu bizarre en ce qui nous concerne parce qu'il y a des règles qui disent, par exemple, que les joueurs ne peuvent jouer avec un bracelet de ficelle ou un diachylon.

«J'aimerais savoir que toutes les règles sont les mêmes pour tout le monde.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/15/01-4290196-le-portugal-et-la-cote-divoire-se-neutralisent.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

La Presse Canadienne
Londres
Publié le 15 juin 2010 à 10h14 | Mis à jour le 15 juin 2010 à 14h42 


*Les télédiffuseurs s'adaptent au bruit des vuvuzelas*








La compagnie qui fournit le signal des matchs de la Coupe du monde a décidé de doubler la force de ses filtres d'audio dans le but de réduire le bruit incessant des vuvuzelas.

Host Broadcast Services a indiqué mardi qu'elle encourageait également les différents détenteurs de droits à remplacer les microphones de leurs commentateurs avec leurs casques de diffusion. Ils sont plus efficaces pour filtrer le bruit, selon HBS. Ces mesures réduiront une partie des bruits de la foule aux matchs, mais HBS a dit avoir augmenté le niveau des microphones près du terrain dans le but de compenser.

Les vuvuzelas sont l'un des grands sujets de discussion à cette Coupe du monde. Les diffuseurs de différents pays ont reçu des plaintes des téléspectateurs, et plusieurs d'entre eux y sont allés de leurs propres initiatives dans l'espoir de réduire le bruit - dont TF1 en France.

La Société Radio-Canada, diffuseur des matchs du Mondial au pays, a adopté les recommandations de HBS. Les descripteurs et analystes du réseau canadien francophone ont changé de casques d'écoute, a indiqué Nathalie Moreau, chef des relations de presse à la SRC, si bien que les téléspectateurs devraient constater une différence.

Seulement une cinquantaine d'amateurs s'étaient plaints à Radio-Canada, selon Moreau. La CBC, elle avait reçu plusieurs centaines de plaintes mais ne semblait pas avoir l'intention d'éliminer le bruit les vuvuzelas. Selon un porte-parole de ce réseau, les trompettes font partie de l'expérience de la Coupe du monde et doivent être représentées fidèlement.

De son côté, la BBC songeait à éliminer le bruit de la foule après avoir reçu 545 plaintes à propos des trompettes de plastique utilisées par les amateurs de foot d'Afrique du Sud.

«Nous avons déjà entrepris des démarches pour réduire le bruit et nous continuons de suivre le dossier, a déclaré la BBC dans un communiqué. Si les vuvuzelas continuent d'avoir un impact sur le plaisir des téléspectateurs, nous étudierons les autres options que nous pourrions prendre pour réduire le volume davantage.»

Le diffuseur se préparait à offrir aux amateurs la possibilité d'enlever la majorité du son ambiant tout en continuant d'écouter la description à l'aide d'un service numérique «à bouton rouge». Les téléspectateurs poussant le bouton sur leur manette auraient droit à une diffusion plus calme sur un canal différent.

La BBC prévoyait offrir l'alternative d'ici quelques jours.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/15/01-4290152-les-telediffuseurs-sadaptent-au-bruit-des-vuvuzelas.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (18 Jun 2010)

Jerome Pugmire
Associated Press
Polokwane
Publié le 17 juin 2010 à 16h25 | Mis à jour le 17 juin 2010 à 18h02 


*Le Mexique pousse la France au bord de l'élimination * 








La France a pratiquement perdu toutes ses chances de poursuivre l'aventure en Coupe du monde après sa défaite de 2-0 face à une séduisante équipe du Mexique à l'occasion de son deuxième match du groupe A, jeudi.

Invaincus en six matchs (cinq succès et un nul) face au Mexicains, les Tricolores ont craqué en seconde période sur des buts de Javier Hernandez (64e), puis un penalty de Cuauhtémoc Blanco (79e).

Troisième de sa poule avec un seul point, la sélection tricolore conserve une infime chance de qualification pour les huitièmes de finale si elle remporte son dernier match face à l'Afrique du Sud, le pays hôte, mardi prochain. Mais elle n'a plus son destin en mains et un match nul dans l'autre match, entre le Mexique et l'Uruguay, sonnerait le glas de ses espoirs.

«Je suis plus que déçu. Il reste un match il faudra être costaud et joué au moins pour l'honneur en se disant que l'on a encore quelque chose à jouer. On doit réagir et au moins montrer quelque chose sur ce dernier match», a avancé, Raymond Domenech, le sélectionneur tricolore, au micro de TF1.

Les Mexicains ont largement mérité leur victoire qu'ils sont allés chercher par leurs incessantes et intéressantes attaques. À l'opposé, les Tricolores - déjà incapables de marquer face à l'Uruguay lors du premier match (0-0) - n'ont toujours pas trouvé l'efficacité offensive et ont paru sans âme.

Pour cette rencontre déjà capitale, Domenech a légèrement retouché son effectif. Titulaire lors des trois matchs de préparation mais écarté pour la sortie inaugurale face à l'Uruguay, Florent Malouda a retrouvé sa place aux dépens de Yoann Gourcuff. Le joueur de Chelsea était aligné à gauche de l'attaque, le poste où il s'est montré le plus efficace en club cette saison. Pour le coup, Franck Ribéry a glissé au centre dans une position de meneur de jeu axial peu habituelle pour lui.

C'a été le seul changement intervenu par rapport au match précédent et Domenech a notamment conservé sa confiance à deux joueurs contreversés: Nicolas Anelka à la pointe de l'attaque et Sidney Govou sur le flanc droit de cette même attaque.

Les Tricolores ont entamé les débats sur un bon rythme. Surtout ils pressaient haut pour empêcher le développement des attaques mexicaines. Mais ce pressing s'est avéré vain en de nombreuses circonstances et, en usant de balles longues, les Mexicains sont souvent parvenus à trouver leurs trois attaquants.

Les occasions se sont multipliées pour la formation de Javier Aguirre. Heureusement, Carlos Vela, Guillermo Franco puis Carlos Salcido n'ont pas cadré pas leurs tentatives (8e, 12e et 18e).

Tout en partageant la possession de balles avec des Tricolores appliqués, mais pratiquement jamais en bonne position pour frapper, le Mexique a continué de bien attaquer. Salcido, après être passé entre Bakary Sagna et William Gallas, a décoché la première frappe cadrée de la rencontre (26e). Il a ensuite fallu un peu de chance pour qu'Hugo Lloris, le portier tricolore, n'encaisse un but de Pablo Barrera qui venait de rentrer à la place de Vela, souffrant d'une lésion musculaire (32e).

Il a fallu attendre la 44e minute pour voir Anelka adresser la première frappe cadrée des Français. Juste avant la pause, Jérémy Toulalan a stoppé irrégulièrement une contre-attaque et a écopé de son deuxième avertissement du tournoi, synonyme de suspension au prochain match.

Dès la reprise, André-Pierre Gignac a remplacé Anelka, mais ce sont encore les Mexicains qui se sont avérés les plus menaçants. En bonne position, Barrera a expédié de nouveau son ballon dans les gradins (50e). Cette fois, pourtant, les Bleus ont vite répliqué. Deux frappes de Malouda puis de Ribéry ont été repoussées par le gardien Oscar Perez (54e et 55e).

Aguirre a renforcé son attaque en faisant entrer le grand espoir Javier Hernandez. Ce dernier s'est chargé de débloquer la situation. Parti à la limite du hors-jeu, le futur sociétaire de Manchester United a été servi dans le dos de la défense française. Il s'est présenté seul devant Lloris, qu'il a dribblé pour marquer dans la cage vide (64e).

Valbuena est entré à la place de Govou pour tenter de dynamiser l'attaque bleue. Les Mexicains n'ont pas relâché pour autant leur étreinte, si bien qu'ils ont enfoncé définitivement les Français. Pris de vitesse par Barrera, Éric Abidal a fauché l'attaquant mexicain dans la surface de réparation et le pénalty a été marqué par le vétéran Cuauhtémoc Blanco (37 ans).

Ce but a accablé les hommes de Domenech qui ont ensuite tenté, sans trop de conviction, de réduire la marque. Mardi, face au pays organisateur, ils devront gagner et surtout marquer beaucoup de buts pour avoir le droit de rêver.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/17/01-4291045-le-mexique-pousse-la-france-au-bord-de-lelimination.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (18 Jun 2010)

Benoît Petit
Agence France-Presse
Le Cap
Publié le 18 juin 2010 à 16h36 | Mis à jour à 16h50 


*L'Angleterre à nouveau tenue en échec contre l'Algérie * 








L'Angleterre a peut-être payé la note d'un excès d'arrogance en étant mise en échec par l'Algérie (0-0) dans le groupe C du Mondial 2010, vendredi au Cap, sans convaincre sur le plan du jeu.

Les Anglais n'ont pu offrir qu'un deuxième point, après le nul contre les États-Unis (1-1), la suspension de Jamie Carragher au prochain match et une copie encore brouillonne à leur sélectionneur italien Fabio Capello, le jour de ses 64 ans.

Mais ils ont encore leur destin en mains: une victoire contre la Slovénie lors de l'ultime journée, leur assurerait à coup sûr une qualification en huitièmes de finale.

L'Algérie s'est elle taillé un petit morceau de gloire en tenant tête aux cadors de Premier League, même s'il a fallu qu'elle s'emploie à la fin, submergée par les vagues blanches lancées par un Steven Gerrard à la hauteur.

Le dédain non feint des Anglais a sûrement nourri l'orgueil blessé des Algériens.

Les Fennecs ont d'abord profité d'un jeu anglais mal huilé, d'un Lampard aux abonnés absents, d'un Rooney hors sujet et d'un Barry d'une lenteur confondante pour donner le ton avec des passes courtes, sans créer un grand danger.

Une frappe de Ziani (35e) après une perte de balle de Barry faisait quand même passer des frissons dans le dos de la large colonie anglaise.

*Mésentente patente*

Alors que le sélectionneur Fabio Capello s'était rangé à la vox populi en défaisant Robert Green de ses galons de titulaire après son énorme bourde contre les États-Unis, c'est son remplaçant David «Calimity» James, bientôt 40 ans, qui s'est presque montré l'Anglais le plus rassurant.

Pendant que Johnson et Lennon buvaient le bouillon face à Ziani et Belhadj à droite, peu de passes et de centres anglais trouvaient preneur. 

La première action construite anglaise est venue à la demi-heure de jeu, entre Rooney et Gerrard, ponctuée d'une frappe de ce dernier qui échouait sur M'Bolhi (30e). Le même M'Bolhi veillait sur une frappe du gauche de Lampard à 10 mètres face au but puis sur une autre cadrée de Barry (39e).

Une perte de balle de Ziani offrait à Lampard et Gerrard une belle occasion de but sur contre-attaque mais la mésentente était patente (55e). Reste que l'Angleterre continuait de partir à l'abordage, sans arriver à y associer Rooney, parfois initiateur mais jamais finisseur. Et souvent maladroit.

L'Algérie donnait des signes de faiblesse certains à partir de l'heure de jeu et Gerrard prenait les commandes des opérations: service idéal pour Heskey (70), tête cadrée sur le corner suivant (71), passe inspirée pour Defoe (75), pour un tir encore contré.

Complètement repliés, les Fennecs tenaient bon et l'entrée de Crouch (84) n'y changeait strictement rien.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/18/01-4291472-langleterre-a-nouveau-tenue-en-echec-contre-lalgerie.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Isabelle Hachey, envoyée spéciale
La Presse
Publié le 18 juin 2010 à 07h47 | Mis à jour à 07h53 


*Mandela aux funérailles de son arrière-petite-fille * 


(JOHANNESBURG) Pour une rare fois depuis plusieurs mois, Nelson Mandela est sorti de sa retraite, hier matin, afin d'assister aux funérailles de son arrière-petite-fille, Zenani, tuée la semaine dernière dans un accident de voiture.

En ce froid matin d'hiver, c'est un vieil homme extrêmement frêle qui a émergé d'une limousine noire, garée près de la chapelle du collège privé que fréquentait Zenani, dans une banlieue aisée de Johannesburg.

L'Histoire a fait de Nelson Mandela un homme plus grand que nature. Mais hier, l'ancien président de 91 ans semblait amoindri par le poids de l'âge, de la maladie et du chagrin d'avoir perdu son arrière-petite-fille.

Soutenu par sa femme, Graça Machel, il s'est lentement frayé un chemin jusqu'au premier rang de la chapelle remplie de dignitaires et de camarades de classe de Zenani.

La jeune fille de 13 ans a été tuée dans un accident alors qu'elle revenait d'un concert à Soweto, à la veille du coup d'envoi du Mondial.

La tragédie avait jeté une ombre sur la grande fête du ballon rond. Ébranlé, M. Mandela avait décidé d'annuler sa participation à la cérémonie d'ouverture.

Des centaines de personnes ont assisté aux funérailles. La chapelle et la tente montée pour l'occasion étaient pleines à craquer. Des haut-parleurs retransmettaient les chants et les discours à l'extérieur.

Plusieurs personnes ont pleuré lors de la lecture d'une lettre remplie de détresse que la mère de Zenani a adressée à sa fille.

Zoleka Mandela-Seakamela a regretté avoir été trop sévère envers sa fille. Elle aurait dû lui permettre de se coucher tard et de porter du maquillage. «J'aurais dû te donner plus de câlins, plus de baisers», a écrit la petite-fille de l'ancien président.

«Tu es ma meilleure amie, comment vais-je faire sans toi? Je crie ton nom dans mon sommeil et je me réveille en espérant te trouver près de moi, mais tu n'es pas là. J'aurais dû être avec toi. Cela aurait dû être moi.»

Zenani dormait à l'arrière de la Mercedes qui la ramenait à la maison, jeudi soir dernier, quand la voiture a fait une embardée sur l'autoroute. Le conducteur de 23 ans, proche du clan Mandela, a été arrêté et accusé de conduite en état d'ébriété. Il ne comparaîtra toutefois qu'après la fin de la Coupe du monde.

Zenani voulait devenir chirurgienne plasticienne. Selon un journal sud-africain, peu avant la tragédie, elle avait confié à ses proches qu'elle était satisfaite de sa vie. Comme si elle avait senti que son jour approchait, elle leur avait affirmé: «Si je meurs, je mourrai heureuse.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201006/18/01-4291195-mandela-aux-funerailles-de-son-arriere-petite-fille.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B2_correspondants_293_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Isabelle Hachey, envoyée spéciale
La Presse
Publié le 17 juin 2010 à 07h13 | Mis à jour le 17 juin 2010 à 16h32 


*Des condoms au stade de soccer * 









(Afrique du Sud) Pour des millions de Sud-Africains, le Mondial, c'est l'occasion de célébrer. Or, quand les gens font la fête, ça se termine souvent au lit. Et c'est bien ce qui inquiète les organismes de prévention du sida.

Dans ce pays où près d'un adulte sur cinq est porteur du virus, le risque de prolifération sera énorme pendant le tournoi, qui se termine le 11 juillet. Chaque soir, des centaines de milliers de personnes se réunissent dans les stades, les bars et les parcs aménagés pour l'occasion. Partout, l'alcool coule à flots.

Le gouvernement sud-africain s'efforce de prévenir le désastre. Dès le coup d'envoi du Mondial, des paquets de condoms ont été distribués dans les toilettes du stade de Soccer City, à Johannesburg. Le ministère de la Santé espère en distribuer 1 million dans les lieux de rassemblement du Mondial.

Les partisans peuvent aussi passer des tests de dépistage grâce à des unités mobiles garées dans les stationnements des stades. La FIFA diffuse des messages de prévention pendant les matchs. Et des vedettes du soccer, comme David Beckham, font la promotion des relations sexuelles protégées.

On s'inquiète aussi au sujet des touristes qui fréquenteront des prostituées. Le ministère des Affaires étrangères du Royaume-Uni a appelé les partisans britanniques à «y penser à deux fois avant d'avoir tout contact sexuel» en Afrique du Sud. Et pour cause: la moitié des prostituées de Johannesburg sont séropositives.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201006/17/01-4290798-des-condoms-au-stade-de-soccer.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4291181_article_POS1


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Isabelle Hachey, envoyée spéciale
La Presse
Publié le 19 juin 2010 à 09h53 | Mis à jour à 10h02 


*La plus froide Coupe du monde de l'histoire*








(JOHANNESBURG) Les touristes insouciants qui n'ont apporté que des vêtements légers dans leurs valises pour assister aux matchs de la Coupe du monde l'ont appris à leurs dépends: «Afrique» et «sud» sont des mots qui ne riment pas toujours avec chaleur.

Il fait un froid de canard en Afrique du Sud depuis quelques jours. Au coin des rues de Johannesburg, les vendeurs ambulants qui offrent aux automobilistes des tuques et des foulards aux couleurs du Mondial n'ont jamais fait d'aussi bonnes affaires.

Les bourrasques de vent sont glaciales. La nuit tombée, le mercure tombe au-dessous de zéro. Le nouveau train à grande vitesse reliant l'aéroport et le centre-ville, qui file d'ordinaire à 160 km/h, a ralenti hier à 60 km/h pour éviter un déraillement sur ses rails glacés.


*Hiver inhabituel*

Ce n'est pourtant pas une surprise: en juin, c'est le creux de l'hiver dans l'hémisphère sud. Sauf que celui-ci est particulièrement rude. Dans les régions montagneuses du Cap, en début de semaine, d'importantes chutes de neige ont forcé la fermeture de plusieurs routes. On n'avait pas vu autant de neige depuis près de deux décennies.

Deux randonneurs ont été rescapés en pleine nuit. Le mauvais temps a provoqué de nombreux accidents de la route. Le froid a même eu raison de 795 pingouins africains, une espèce menacée d'extinction.

Dans la ville du Cap, les pluies torrentielles ont provoqué des inondations dans plusieurs bidonvilles. Les rafales de vent et le froid mordant ont incité les habitants à allumer des feux pour se réchauffer. Par malheur, des incendies ont détruit des centaines de baraques, jetant à la rue des milliers de sinistrés. Des incendies ont aussi ravagé des bidonvilles dans la région de Johannesburg.

Des équipes formées pour répondre aux urgences pendant le Mondial ont été appelées à secourir ces pauvres qui ont tout perdu. Leur drame a sans doute de quoi relativiser les petits désagréments vécus par les partisans de la plus froide Coupe du monde de l'histoire.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/mondial-nouvelles/201006/19/01-4291641-la-plus-froide-coupe-du-monde-de-lhistoire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Jérôme Rasetti
Agence France-Presse
Pretoria
Publié le 19 juin 2010 à 16h32 | Mis à jour à 16h40 


*Le Danemark bat le Cameroun 2-1*








Malgré quelques rugissements prometteurs en première période, le Cameroun est la première nation éliminée du Mondial-2010 après avoir concédé sa deuxième défaite dans le groupe E face au Danemark (2-1), samedi à Pretoria.

Cette victoire danoise offre également aux Pays-Bas leur billet pour les 8e de finale après leur victoire dans l'après-midi face au Japon (1-0).

Indolents contre le Japon (défaite 1-0), les Camerounais ont cette fois justifié leur surnom de «Lions indomptables», tout au moins pendant les 20 premières minutes.

C'est une bien maigre consolation pour Samuel Eto'o et ses coéquipiers venus en Afrique du Sud pour imiter, voire dépasser, leurs devanciers de 1990 qui avaient atteint les quarts de finale.

Mais ces Lions-là manquaient définitivement d'appétit ou alors ont passé leur temps en coulisses à se chercher des poux sur fond de guerre des clans et de contestation du roi-lion Eto'o.

Leur sélectionneur français Paul Le Guen avait pourtant pris en compte les critiques des uns, revendications des autres et ses propres erreurs du match initial en remaniant son milieu de terrain avec notamment la titularisation d'Alexandre Song.

Et le début de rencontre semblait lui donner raison: dès la 10e minute, Eto'o ouvrait la marque en fusillant Thomas Sörensen, suite à une relance complètement ratée de Christian Poulsen.

Les «Lions indomptables» étaient alors irrésistibles et Emana manquait de peu de doubler la marquer sur un tir de 25 mètres (13).

*Bendtner marque*

Les Danois finissaient pourtant par reprendre leurs esprits et le contrôle de la rencontre: Gronkjaer tentait sa chance de 20 m mais Alexandre Song détournait de la tête en corner (17) et Souleymanou devait sortir devant Jon Dahl Tomasson (20).

Les Scandinaves concrétisaient leur domination à la 33e minute sur une superbe transversale de 60 m de Daniel Agger pour Rommedahl. Le milieu offensif prenait Benoît Assou-Ekotto de vitesse et servait parfaitement Nicklas Bendtner dans la surface de réparation, qui concluait.

A la 41e minute, le Danemark manquait de peu d'assommer les Camerounais mais Song sauvait son équipe en plongeant pour détourner le tir de Tomasson alors que son gardien était battu.

Dans la foulée, Eto'o profitait d'un mauvais renvoi de Sörensen, mais sa frappe percutait le poteau droit (42), puis Emana perforait la défense danoise et ratait son tir, capté sans mal par le gardien de Stoke City.

En deuxième période, en passant par les ailes et en multipliant les longues transversales, les Danois épuisaient la défense du Cameroun qui craquait à l'heure du jeu sur un raid solitaire de Rommedahl (61), qui se jouait de Makoun.

Les Camerounais avaient beau faire le siège du but danois, ils butaient toujours sur Sörensen ou l'un de ses défenseurs qui leur signifiaient la fin de leur rêve sud-africain.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/groupe-e/201006/19/01-4291716-le-danemark-bat-le-cameroun-2-1.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (23 Jun 2010)

Ryan Lucas
Associated Press
Bloemfontein
Publié le 22 juin 2010 à 11h54 | Mis à jour le 22 juin 2010 à 16h27 


*La France et l'Afrique du Sud éliminées * 








Les Bafana Bafana sont entrés dans le stade en dansant et en chantant, transformant leur dernier match à la Coupe du monde de soccer en immense fête pour toute l'Afrique du Sud. Tout ce qu'il manquait, c'était un nombre suffisant de buts pour prolonger les festivités jusqu'au tour éliminatoire.

Pour la France, la défaite de 2-1 a complété un parcours misérable.

Alors que les deux équipes avaient besoin d'une victoire claire pour espérer se qualifier au-delà de la phase de groupe dans la poule A, les joueurs ont été fidèles à eux-mêmes, d'un côté comme de l'autre. Les Sud-Africains ont joué avec désir et enthousiasme, et ç'a été l'implosion du côté des Français.

«Le désir de se battre était bien présent, a noté Katlego Mphela, qui a marqué l'un des deux filets de l'Afrique du Sud, mardi, face à la France. C'est un peu malheureux (d'être éliminés), mais nous avons battu la France à la Coupe du monde.»

Bongani Khumalo a marqué à la 20e minute de jeu quand il a été plus vif que le milieu français Abou Diaby pour se rendre au centre de Siphiwe Tshabalala, qu'il a poussé dans le filet avec son épaule. Mphela a doublé l'avance des siens 17 minutes plus tard, rivalisant de force avec le défenseur Gael Clichy pour atteindre un centre bas de Tsepo Masilela et propulser le ballon au-delà de la ligne de but.

Le substitut Florent Malouda a répliqué pour la France à la 70e minute.

La sélection française quitte le tournoi avec un seul point au classement, à la suite de sa nulle de 0-0 contre l'Uruguay, et un seul but marqué. Pire, elle est devenue la risée de son pays.

Les Bleus ont joué à 10 après que Yoann Gourcuff eut été expulsé pour avoir donné un coup de coude à Macbeth Sibaya à la 25e minute.

Déjà instable, l'équipe française se retrouve au centre d'un torrent de controverse depuis que le quotidien L'Équipe a révélé que l'attaquant Nicolas Anelka a proféré une série d'insultes à l'endroit du sélectionneur Raymond Domenech, jeudi dernier, durant la mi-temps du match contre le Mexique. La France a alors perdu 2-0.

La Fédération française a renvoyé Anelka chez lui, samedi, et les joueurs français ont réagi en refusant de s'entraîner dimanche.

Pas même un discours enflammé de la ministre des Sports Roselyne Bachelot, prononcé la veille du match, n'a réussi à allumer les joueurs. Bachelot a convoqué une réunion d'urgence, lundi, pour dire aux joueurs qu'ils avaient laissé tomber leur pays et avaient une dernière chance de se racheter.

«Ce sont vos enfants, nos enfants, pour qui vous ne serez peut-être plus des héros», a alors lancé Bachelot, qui a par ailleurs dit aux journalistes avoir laissé les joueurs en larmes. «Ces sont les rêves de vos partenaires, de vos amis, de vos partisans que vous avez peut-être brisé. Vous avez terni l'image de la France.»

Domenech a déclaré qu'il était «triste pour tous les partisans et tout le monde qui soutient l'équipe de France».

«C'est la dure réalité de notre situation, a-t-il ajouté. Alors je ressens un véritable sentiment de tristesse.»

De son côté, l'Afrique du Sud est devenue la première équipe-hôte d'un Mondial en 80 ans à ne pas se qualifier pour le tour éliminatoire. Ce qui n'a pas empêché l'entraîneur de l'équipe, Carlos Alberto Parreira, de se dire fier de ses joueurs.

«Je suis tellement fier des gars, de la façon dont ils ont joué dès le début, a dit Parreira. Ils ont rendu ce pays fier. Ils ont montré ont belle progression.»

Bien que certains partisans risquent d'être déçus, les Bafana Bafana ont amorcé le tournoi à titre d'équipe classée 31e parmi les 32 formations en lice et ils ont bien réagi dans les circonstances. Une nulle émotive contre le Mexique en début de tournoi a été suivie d'un revers dégonflant de 3-0 contre l'Uruguay, puis de cette victoire de mardi contre une équipe classée neuvième au monde.

C'est pourquoi Parreira a dit à ses joueurs que leur parcours était bien loin d'être une déception.

«Le sentiment que j'éprouve avant tout, c'est la fierté, a-t-il affirmé. Nous savions que ce groupe serait très difficile. Je ne peux pas dire que je suis triste, je suis heureux.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/22/01-4292376-la-france-et-lafrique-du-sud-eliminees.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_vous_suggere_4292399_article_POS1


----------



## Alea (23 Jun 2010)

Jean-François Bégin
La Presse
Publié le 23 juin 2010 à 08h08 | Mis à jour à 08h11 


*La cerise sur le gâteau pour les Bleus* 








(Bloemfontein) Les amateurs d'humour involontaire en sont presque réduits à espérer que les Anglais se plantent aujourd'hui. Les Français partis, qu'est-ce qu'il nous reste comme source de rigolade dans cette Coupe du monde?

Le chaotique parcours de l'équipe de France en Coupe du monde a pris fin avec la défaite de 2-1 devant l'Afrique du Sud, hier. Contre des Bleus forcés de se défendre à 10 pendant plus d'une heure, les Bafana Bafana ont semblé transportés par l'énergie de la foule extrêmement bruyante et enthousiaste du Free State Stadium de Bloemfontein.

Avec un peu de chance et une meilleure finition, les hôtes, qui ont tiré 21 fois vers le filet du gardien français Hugo Lloris, auraient pu s'approcher d'une qualification miraculeuse pour la ronde des 16, aux dépens du Mexique, défait 1-0 par l'Uruguay à Rustenburg. Mais au final, il leur aurait fallu trois buts de plus, une commande trop ambitieuse, même contre une équipe aussi hypothéquée moralement que celle du sélectionneur Raymond Domenech.

Expulsion de Nicolas Anelka, altercation entre le capitaine Patrice Evra et le préparateur physique de l'équipe, démission du chef de la délégation, grève des joueurs, intervention d'urgence de la ministre des Sports - on pensait avoir tout vu de la part du camp français, dont l'implosion sous le regard des caméras a peu d'égal dans l'histoire récente du sport.

C'était compter sans l'ineffable Raymond Domenech. Sur le terrain après le match, l'inspecteur Clouseau du coaching a refusé de serrer la main de l'entraîneur des Bafana, Carlos Alberto Parreira, qui s'était avancé vers lui pour le saluer. Un geste, ou plutôt une absence de geste, pour le moins insultante, même dans le contexte d'une défaite douloureuse qui scellait la fin du règne de près de six ans du controversé entraîneur français.

Appelé à s'expliquer en conférence de presse, Domenech a ignoré la question par trois fois. Quelques minutes plus tard, Parreira a été un peu plus loquace. «Un assistant (de Domenech) m'a dit que j'avais dit du mal de l'équipe de France quand elle s'était qualifiée pour la Coupe du monde (à la suite d'un but contre l'Irlande qui aurait dû être refusé, Thierry Henry ayant touché le ballon avec la main). Je n'ai aucun souvenir de ça», a dit le Brésilien, visiblement médusé.

Cette violation de l'étiquette serait sans doute passée inaperçue, même si elle en dit long sur le côté rancunier de Domenech. Mais après tous les impairs commis par les Français depuis leur arrivée en terre sud-africaine, c'était la cerise sur le gâteau, une marque de petitesse d'esprit qui allait forcément être relevée. Surtout que Domenech a poussé le ridicule et l'outrecuidance jusqu'à nous rebattre les oreilles de l'importance «d'assumer» et d'être «digne dans la victoire et dans le défaite aussi».

Pour la dignité, on repassera, mon Raymond.

***

La France peut se consoler: elle a marqué un but de plus qu'à la Coupe du monde de 2002, où elle avait été carrément blanchie. Mais à trop brûler d'énergie dans les guerres intestines qui l'ont exposée au ridicule planétaire, l'équipe de France s'est retrouvée à plat face à des Bafanas chauffés à blanc et désireux de laisser à leurs partisans une image positive avant de tirer leur révérence.

Vrai, l'arbitre colombien Oscar Ruiz a sans doute été trop sévère en donnant un carton rouge à Yoann Gourcuff après qu'il eut frappé MacBeth Sibaya au visage avec le coude, en tentant de reprendre un ballon de la tête. Mais il ne faudrait quand même pas oublier que les Sud-Africains avaient déjà l'avantage, grâce au but de la tête de Bongani Khumalo, quand le ciel est tombé sur la tête des Bleus, à la 25e minute.

Des Bleus méconnaissables, en passant: seulement cinq des partants contre le Mexique avaient gardé leur place: le gardien Lloris, les arrières Bakari Sagna et William Gallas et les milieux Abou Diaby et Franck Ribéry - probablement le seul dont on puisse dire qu'il a vraiment tout donné. Alou Diarra a hérité du brassard du capitaine, le titulaire habituel, Patrice Evra, au coeur de la fronde du week-end, ayant été tenu à l'écart.

Après le match, Evra a promis qu'il s'expliquerait au cours des prochains jours. «Je viens demander pardon. Je voulais demander pardon hier (lors de la conférence de presse de Domenech, où son absence a été critiquée), mais on m'a interdit de le faire, a-t-il dit. Les Français ont besoin de savoir la vérité, parce que l'équipe de France appartient aux Français et à personne d'autre.»

Pour les Bleus et leurs partisans, l'agonie de l'Équipe de France a été pénible. L'autopsie promet de n'être pas moins douloureuse.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/23/01-4292607-la-cerise-sur-le-gateau-pour-les-bleus.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4292376_article_POS3


----------



## Alea (23 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Johannesburg
Publié le 23 juin 2010 à 11h45 | Mis à jour à 12h03 


*L'Angleterre et les États-Unis en huitièmes de finale * 








L'Angleterre et les États-Unis se sont qualifiés pour les huitièmes de finale du Mondial 2010 de soccer, après la troisième journée du groupe C mercredi, tandis que la Slovénie et l'Algérie sont éliminées.

Les Anglais ont remporté la victoire dont ils avaient impérativement besoin (1-0) contre des Slovènes, dont la défaite profite aux Américains vainqueurs des Algériens (1-0) en toute fin de match.

Les États-Unis (5 points) terminent à la première place du groupe grâce à une meilleure attaque devant l'Angleterre (4 buts inscrits contre 2). La Slovénie (4 points) est troisième et l'Algérie, qui n'aura pas inscrit un but de tout le tournoi, ferme la marche (1 point).

À Port Elizabeth, l'Angleterre, sous la pression d'une désastreuse élimination prématurée qu'elle n'a plus connue depuis 1958, a enfin tenu son rang de favori, grâce à un allant retrouvé et au but de Jermain Defoe qui a repris de près un centre au cordeau de James Milner (23e). Logiquement battus, les Slovènes manquent de peu d'accéder pour la première fois à la deuxième phase, pour leur deuxième participation en Coupe du monde après 2002.

À Pretoria, les Américains ont logiquement arraché leur qualifcation dans les arrêts de jeu de la rencontre grâce à un but de Landon Donovan (90+1).

Auparavant Algériens et Américains avaient tiré sur les poteaux (l'Algérien Djebbour à la 6e minute, l'Américain Dempsey à la 57e) et les hommes de Bob Bradley avaient même marqué un but, refusé à tort pour hors-jeu.

En huitièmes de finale, les États-Unis seront opposés au deuxième du groupe D, samedi à Rustenburg, tandis que l'Angleterre affrontera le premier du groupe D, dimanche à Bloemfontein


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/23/01-4292742-langleterre-et-les-etats-unis-en-huitiemes-de-finale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (25 Jun 2010)

2010-06-24 14:05:36 

*Les champions du monde italiens éliminés !*








(CKAC Sports)- Les Champions du monde en titre contrôlaient leur destinée, ce matin en Afrique du Sud. Mais il fallait une victoire des Italiens contre les Slovaques pour assurer leur qualification pour la ronde des 16. Et ça ne s'est pas passé comme prévu !
La Slovaquie a créé la surprise en battant les Italiens, 3-2 dans un match complètement fou !

Avec une défaite ou une nulle de l'Italie, on devait voir le résultat de l'autre match du groupe F, entre le Paraguay et la Nouvelle-Zélande, avant de pouvoir régler le sort des champions défendants.

Le match entre le Paraguay et la Nouvelle-Zélande s'est terminé 0-0 confirmant l'équipe sud-américaine comme championne du groupe avec 5 points. La Slovaquie termine deuxième avec quatre points, la Nouvelle-Zélande prend 3 points et les Italiens seulement deux, au dernier rang du groupe F.

Le Paraguay et la Slovaquie avancent à la ronde des 16, les Néo-Zélandais et les Italiens retournent chez eux! 

*Un match en montagnes russes*

Les Italiens menacent dès la première minute, du pied de Di Natale, mais il rate le cadre. Même action, même joueur, même résultat deux minutes plus tard !

La première vraie chance appartient aux Slovaques, mais comme ses adversaires, Hamsik rate le cadre à la droite du filet de Marchetti.

Di Natale prend un coup franc en zone slovaque. Ça joue du coude dans le mur près du filet, si bien que Iaquinta commet une faute offensive. Plusieurs secondes après le sifflet de l'officiel, Iaquinta botte la balle dans la cage slovaque... Le genre de geste qui pourrait être puni à l'avenir.

Strba reçoit un carton jaune pour une faute sur Gattuso. Si son équipe y parvient, Strba ne pourra prendre part au prochain match. 

Il faudra surveiller les coups francs dans ce match. Les Italiens ont cédé deux fois sur des coups de pied arrêtés jusqu'à présent dans cette Coupe du Monde. 

Autres fautes des Slovaques, à Vittek et Zabavnik. Le ton est donné, c'est un match pour hommes !

Ouch ! Les Slovaques font mal aux Italiens dès la 26e. Jendrisek intercepte une balle italienne dans l'axe avant de lancer Vittek en pleine accélération. Ce dernier dirige une balle qui passe entre le poteau droit et le gardien Marchetti, au ras le sol. 1-0 Slovaquie !

Au tour de Cannavaro d'écoper d'une carte jaune. Depuis que la glace est brisée au tableau, on peut voir beaucoup de fautes et de croques en jambe.

Les Slovaques enchaînent les occasions de marquer, Cette fois, c'est Strba qui voit son tir détourné du bout des doigts par Marchetti.

On parlait des jambes qui traînaient tout à l'heure. Au tour de Vittek d'être sanctionné pour son action sur Cannavaro. Ce dernier est d'ailleurs resté au sol quelques secondes avant de reprendre...

Les Slovaques sont passés près... d'égaler la marque alors que Skrtel a fait dévier un corner juste au dessus de la transversale de son propre filet !

On rentre aux vestiaires avec la Slovaquie en avant 1-0 après 45 minutes.

*Deuxième demie*

Les Italiens présentent un visage beaucoup plus offensif avec les entrées en jeu de Quagliarella et Maggio. La Squadra azzurra continue de se porter à l'attaque mais les charges de Iaquinta (51e) et Di Natale (57e) sont étouffées en zone de réparation.

L'occasion la plus franche survient à la 67e minute quand le tir de Quagliarella est bloqué sur la ligne des buts par le ...défenseur slovaque Skrtel ! Si la Slovaquie se qualifie, elle devra lui ériger une statue ! Un véritable Jaroslav Halak ce Skrtel !!! 

Alors que l'Italie commence à manquer de temps, le désastre se produit pour la Squadra à la 73e minute quand Vittek a profité du corner tiré par Hamsik pour déjouer le gardien italien. Ça sent le brûlé dans le camp des champions... 2-0 Slovaquie ! 

Mais alors qu'on sent la fin pour les Italiens, Di Natale relance le débat en inscrivant finalement son équipe au tableau à la 82e minute. Iaquinta et Quagliarella avaient préparé l'action. 2-1 pour la Slovaquie qui va tenter de protéger son avance.

L'Italie devant se porter à l'attaque, la défensive est laissée de côté et les adversaires en profitent.

À peine entré au jeu en remplacement de Strba, Kopunek porte le coup présumément fatal en déjouant Marchetti. 3-1 Slovaquie.

Alors qu'on croyait de nouveau les champions bien enterrés, ils renaissent de nouveau au cours de ce match complètement fou ! Quagliarella continue d'épater en lobant le ballon tout juste au-dessus du gardien slovaque. But italien !! 3-2 !!! 

Mais trop peu, trop tard, les Italiens rendent les armes et quittent l'Afrique du Sud en champions déchus, éliminés dans la ronde des groupes.


http://sport.sympatico.ca/Nouvelles/ContentPosting?feedname=CORUS_Sport_Nouvelles&show=False&number=0&showbyline=False&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=True&newsitemid=19422


----------



## Alea (25 Jun 2010)

John Pye
Associated Press
Nelspruit
Publié le 25 juin 2010 à 12h10 | Mis à jour à 14h00 


*La Côte d'Ivoire mate la Corée du Nord mais est éliminée * 








La Côte d'Ivoire a tout donné, mais elle n'a pas pu se qualifier pour le deuxième tour de la Coupe du monde de soccer, vendredi.

Sa victoire de 3-0 face à la Corée du Nord jumelée au nul de 0-0 entre le Portugal et le Brésil lui confère le troisième rang du groupe G, insuffisant pour passer à la ronde éliminatoire.

Yaya Touré, Koffi Romaric N'Dri et Salomon Kalou ont marqué les buts des vainqueurs, qui devaient vaincre la Corée du Nord par une plus grosse marge et espérer une défaite du Portugal pour passer en ronde des 16.

La Côte d'Ivoire a ouvert la marque à la 14e minute quand Arthur Boka a centré un ballon bas dans la zone de réparation, où Touré l'a habilement fait dévier derrière le gardien Myong Guk Ri. Romaric a touché le deuxième poteau d'une longue frappe à la 17e, prenant Ri de court, mais n'a pas raté la cible de la tête à la 20e minute, sur le retour de lancer de Didier Drogba, qui a touché la transversale.

Kalou a complété la marque à la 82e minute.

Une seule défaite - 3-1 face au Brésil - dans un groupe difficile constitue un résultat acceptable pour la Côte d'Ivoire et Sven-Goran Eriksson, embauché en mars dernier seulement.

«Je pense que les joueurs ont été très, très bons, a dit Eriksson. C'est dommage que nous devions quitter, parce que cette équipe s'améliore de match en match. Mais c'est la vie. Nous devons l'accepter.

«Si vous regardez les trois matchs que nous avons joués, les joueurs doivent être très fiers d'eux et le pays devrait être fier d'eux.»

Plusieurs Ivoiriens se trouvaient sur place pour ce match. Leurs favoris ne les ont pas déçus.

«Notre Mondial est terminé, mais je pense que nous pouvons être fiers de ce que nous avons accompli, a dit Drogba. Nous sommes déçus, mais en même temps, nous ne pouvons pas trop être déçus quand on se trouve dans un groupe comme celui-là. Je pense que le classement de la FIFA a été respecté.»

Du côté nord-coréen, on prenait cette élimination avec philosophie.

«Je pense que nous avons obtenu deux bons résultats, a indiqué le sélectionneur, Jong Hun Kim. C'est la fondation sur laquelle nous pourrons bâtir l'avenir de notre football. Ce fut une expérience très bénéfique pour nous. Jusqu'à la toute dernière minute de ce match, les joueurs ont offert le meilleur d'eux-mêmes.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/25/01-4293187-la-cote-divoire-mate-la-coree-du-nord-mais-est-eliminee.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (25 Jun 2010)

Paul Logothetis
Associated Press
Pretoria
Publié le 25 juin 2010 à 16h29 | Mis à jour à 17h31 


*L'Espagne et le Chili en huitièmes de finale * 








David Villa et Andres Iniesta ont marqué les buts de l'Espagne, vendredi, pour lui permettre de battre le Chili 2-1 et lui soutirer le premier rang du classement du groupe H à la Coupe du monde de soccer.

Le Chili obtient également son billet pour la ronde éliminatoire en vertu du nul de 0-0 entre la Suisse et le Honduras.

Villa a marqué d'un tir de 45 mètres à la 24e minute quand le gardien chilien Claudio Bravo est sorti de son rectangle pour dégager le ballon. Malheureusement pour lui, il s'est retrouvé directement sur le pied de Villa et dans le fond du filet quelques secondes plus tard.

Iniesta a doublé l'avance des siens 13 minutes plus tard, battant Bravo d'un tir du pied droit de l'entrée de la surface de réparation.

Sur la séquence, Marco Estrada a été expulsé pour avoir fauché Fernando Torres, son deuxième carton jaune du match.

Le subtitut Rodrigo Millar a marqué le but du Chili à la 47e minute sur un tir dévié par un défenseur espagnol.

L'Espagne termine au sommet du groupe avec une récolte de six points, ne devançant le Chili qu'au différentiel de buts. La Suisse (4) et le Honduras (1) suivent. L'Espagne affrontera maintenant le Portugal en huitièmes de finale. Le Chili sera opposé au Brésil.

«Nous disposons d'une chance unique, a dit Iniesta. L'équipe a démontré une bonne attitude. Le match contre le Portugal sera toutefois difficile.»

L'expulsion d'Estrada a donné l'espace nécessaire à l'Espagne pour imposer son rythme et s'assurer de la possession du ballon après un début de rencontre où les Chiliens ont été en mesure de le leur soutirer et de contre-attaquer.

«C'était un match égal jusqu'à l'expulsion, a dit le sélectionneur chilien, Marcelo Bielsa. L'Espagne n'est pas l'unique responsable de ses deux buts.»

Après le but de Millar, les Espagnols, qui ont amorcé la deuxième demie plutôt lentement, ont été en mesure de tenir le coup, leur assurant une qualification même s'ils n'ont pas été à leur mieux.

«Nous savons qu'il n'y a pas de match facile. Nous avons bien réagi à une situation difficile, a indiqué l'entraîneur, Vicente del Bosque. Il y a beaucoup de pression sur nos épaules et nous voulons bien faire.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/25/01-4293284-lespagne-et-le-chili-en-huitiemes-de-finale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (25 Jun 2010)

Tales Azzoni
Associated Press
Durban, Afrique du Sud
Publié le 25 juin 2010 à 11h56 | Mis à jour à 16h35 


*Le Portugal se qualifie pour le deuxième tour * 








Le Portugal a atteint le second tour de la Coupe du monde de football en livrant un match nul de 0-0 contre le Brésil, vendredi.

Le match était l'un des plus attendus de ce Mondial, une rencontre entre deux équipes talentueuses, reconnues pour leurs styles offensifs. Une rencontre entre la meilleure équipe au classement mondial - le Brésil - et celle occupant le troisième échelon. Les deux clubs avaient inscrit des victoires convaincantes à leur match précédant: 3-1 contre la Côte d'Ivoire pour le Brésil et 7-0 face à la Corée du Nord pour le Portugal.

Le Brésil a contrôlé le ballon pour la majeure partie de la rencontre, le Portugal se fiant à sa contre-attaque et aux habiletés de Cristiano Ronaldo. Même si les deux équipes ont obtenu de bonnes chances de marquer, ces deux puissances n'ont pas réussi à en convertir une seule.

L'attaquant brésilien Nilmar a vu l'un de ses tirs toucher le poteau après avoir été dévié du bout des doigts par le gardien portugais Eduardo à la 30e minute, et la tête de Luis Fabiano à bout portant à la 39e minute a raté la cible de peu.

Le Portugal a de son côté été frustré par Julio Cesar à la 60e minute, quand il a à peine touché un tir de Raul Meireles après une dangereuse percée de Ronaldo.

«Le Portugal a tenté d'utiliser Ronaldo sur les contre-attaques, a expliqué le gardien Cesar. Il s'agissait d'un groupe difficile, alors c'est bien de terminer au premier rang. Maintenant, le plus difficile s'en vient et nous ne pouvons plus perdre.»

«Le Portugal mérite cette qualification et maintenant, nous devons penser à nos prochains matchs, a quant à lui indiqué le sélectionneur Carlos Queiroz. Ce fut un match difficile autant pour le Brésil que pour nous.»

Ramires a obtenu la dernière bonne occasion de marquer pour les Brésiliens dans les arrêts de jeu. Son tir du haut de la surface a dévié sur un défenseur et Eduardo a dû faire un bel arrêt pour éviter la défaite.

Ce nul permet au Portugal de porter à 19 sa série de matchs sans défaite. C'est le Brésil qui pour la dernière fois l'a battu, 6-2, au cours d'un match amical à Brasilia, en 2008. Il stoppe cependant à sept la série de victoires du Brésil.

Le Brésil termine donc en tête de ce groupe G avec sept points, deux de mieux que le Portugal. La Côte d'Ivoire (4) et la Corée du Nord (0) suivent dans l'ordre.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/25/01-4293181-le-portugal-se-qualifie-pour-le-deuxieme-tour.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (27 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Port Élizabeth
Publié le 26 juin 2010 à 11h51 | Mis à jour le 26 juin 2010 à 17h53 


*L'Uruguay passe en quarts de finale*








L'Uruguay s'est qualifiée pour les quarts de finale du Mondial 2010 en battant la Corée du Sud 2 à 1, samedi à Port Elizabeth.

La Celeste, championne du monde en 1930 et 1950, n'avait plus atteint les quarts depuis 1970. Elle retrouvera au prochain tour le vainqueur du 8e de finale entre les Etats-Unis et le Ghana, qui se dispute en soirée à Rustenburg (14 h 30 heure de l'Est). Après s'être mis en évidence les premiers grâce à un coup franc de Park Chu-young qui heurtait le poteau (5), les Sud-Coréens étaient surpris sur une phase de jeu a priori anodine: un centre-tir de Forlan passait devant la défense adverse et était repris au second poteau par Suarez à bout portant (1-0, 08).

S'ils se montraient incapables de réagir en première période, les joueurs du sélectionneur Huh Jung-moo faisaient preuve de davantage de velléités offensives après la mi-temps: dominateurs, ils passaient l'essentiel du temps dans le camp uruguayen mais étaient trop imprécis dans le dernier geste pour égaliser.

Mais, sur un coup franc de Park Chu-young mal repoussé par la défense uruguayenne, Lee Chung-yong héritait du ballon et trompait Muslera de la tête (1-1, 68).

Cette égalisation provoquait le réveil des Uruguayens, qui trouvaient une nouvelle fois l'ouverture: Suarez réussissait un doublé sur une superbe frappe enroulée qui heurtait le poteau avant de finir au fond des filets (2-1, 80).

Les Sud-Coréens avaient une chance de recoller une deuxième fois au score mais l'attaquant Lee Dong-gook, seul face au gardien adverse, manquait son duel et anéantissait les derniers espoirs de son équipe (87).


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/26/01-4293469-luruguay-passe-en-quarts-de-finale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (27 Jun 2010)

Stuart Condie
Associated Press
Rustenburg
Publié le 26 juin 2010 à 17h02 | Mis à jour le 26 juin 2010 à 21h01 


*Le Ghana a raison des É.-U. 2 à 1 en prolongation *








Asamoah Gyan a marqué dès la troisième minute de la prolongation, samedi, et le Ghana a tenu bon pendant les 27 minutes restantes pour vaincre les États-Unis 2-1 s'assurer d'une place en quarts de finale du Mondial 2010.

Les deux équipes étaient à égalité 1-1 après les 90 minutes de jeu réglementaires au Royal Bafokeng Stadium avant que Gyan ne devance les défenseurs Carlos Bocanegra et Jay DeMerit pour récupérer un long ballon dans la surface américaine et vaincre Tim Howard d'un puissant tir du pied gauche d'environ 12 mètres.

Le Ghana est ainsi devenu la troisième nation africaine seulement après le Cameroun (1990) et le Sénégal (2002) à atteindre les quarts de finale à la Coupe du monde de football. Il affrontera l'Uruguay, tombeur de la Corée du Sud 2-1 un peu plus tôt.

«Ouais, le troisième pays d'Afrique qualifié pour les quarts, a dit Gyan. Nous sommes la fierté de tous. Pas que des Ghanéens, mais de toute l'Afrique.»

Kevin-Prince Boateng a permis au Ghana, seul pays d'Afrique toujours en lice dans ce Mondial, de prendre les devants à la cinquième minute avec un tir dans le coin inférieur gauche de l'entrée de la surface. Il s'est introduit dans l'espace laissé libre par le repli de DeMerit avant de diriger un foudroyant tir qui a déjoué Howard au premier poteau.

Landon Donovan a toutefois renvoyé les deux clubs à la case départ en marquant sur un penalty à la 62e minute après que Jonathan Mensah ne reçoive son deuxième carton jaune du tournoi pour avoir fauché Clint Dempsey. Le tir de Donovan a touché le montant droit avant de pénétrer dans le filet.

Les États-Unis ont lancé Howard à l'attaque dans les dernières minutes de la prolongation, mais le gardien ghanéen Richard Kingson a boxé le ballon devant le grand Américain sur un corner, dernière occasion potable des Américains dans cette rencontre.

«J'ai vraiment cru quand nous avons fait 1-1 que nous avions nos chances, a dit le sélectionneur Bob Bradley. Mais tôt dans la prolongation, nous avons de nouveau donné l'avance au Ghana. À ce moment-là il ne nous restait plus assez d'énergie pour revenir. Nous en avions trop dépensée plus tôt dans la rencontre.»

Le Ghana sera privé de deux éléments pour son match contre l'Uruguay. Outre Mensah, André Ayew ratera les quarts de finale en raison de sanctions accumulées depuis le début de la compétition. 


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/26/01-4293519-le-ghana-a-raison-des-e-u-2-a-1-en-prolongation.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (27 Jun 2010)

Jean-Luc Courthial
Associated Press
Paris
Publié le 25 juin 2010 à 17h33 | Mis à jour le 25 juin 2010 à 17h39 


*Les langues des joueurs de la France commencent à se délier * 








Trois jours après la piteuse élimination des Bleus au premier tour du Mondial sud-africain, les langues des joueurs ont commencé à se délier, vendredi.

«Il ne faut pas se voiler la face, on n'a pas été à la hauteur», a reconnu Thierry Henry, qui a dû réserver ses premières explications sur le fiasco au président Nicolas Sarkozy, jeudi, au palais de l'Élysée.

«On nous a mis en contact, ça s'est bien passé», a expliqué Henry sur Canal Plus, démentant ainsi avoir lui-même sollicité cet entretien, qui a transformé le désastre sportif en affaire d'État.

Henry, mais aussi Patrice Évra et Éric Abidal ont surtout voulu afficher la solidarité des joueurs lors du boycottage de l'entraînement survenu avant la rencontre décisive face à l'Afrique du Sud, mardi, à Bloemfontein. Ils voulaient protester contre l'exclusion de Nicolas Anelka, auteur de propos déplacés à l'encontre du sélectionneur Raymond Domenech.

«Il y a eu l'exclusion d'Anelka après des discours entre le sélectionneur et la Fédération. Les joueurs n'étaient pas d'accord avec cette décision et ils ont trouvé une solution qu'ils pensaient être la bonne», a détaillé Abidal, lui aussi interviewé depuis Barcelone sur TF1.

Les joueurs contestent les graves insultes prêtées à Anelka entre guillemets en une du journal L'Équipe après son altercation avec Domenech à la mi-temps du match France-Mexique.

Henry, qui nie tout clan au sein du groupe des 23 joueurs, reconnaît cependant une fracture de générations.

«J'aurais pu être le grand frère, mais je me suis senti écarté, peu importe par qui, on ne me parlait plus comme avant», a expliqué le meilleur réalisateur de tous les temps en équipe de France (51 buts), qui, face à l'Afrique du Sud, a obtenu sa 123e sélection pour sa quatrième phase finale de Coupe du monde.

«Quand je suis arrivé en sélection, j'attendais de voir où s'asseyaient les anciens. Ça a évolué. C'est limite (désormais) que je porte les sacs. Il n'y a plus de respect envers les anciens, mais n'est-ce pas un problème de société?», a-t-il demandé.

Évra, le capitaine déchu écarté du dernier match pour avoir été considéré comme le leader des mutins, avoue sa rancoeur à l'égard de Domenech. Le sélectionneur l'a empêché de participer à la conférence de presse d'avant match à Bloemfontein.

«Ça a été un moment très difficile à vivre pour moi et surtout aussi pour l'équipe, car c'est la première fois de ma vie que j'ai été interdit de liberté d'expression, a déclaré Évra. On ne parle plus de Patrice Évra, on parle du capitaine de l'équipe de France, on parle d'un groupe. Je devais me présenter à cette conférence de presse pour faire les excuses pour notre geste maladroit (le boycottage) et l'impact social qu'à causé ce geste. Cette interdiction m'a fait très mal, mais surtout au groupe.

«Il y aura des changements, c'est obligé, mais je suis toujours fier de jouer pour mon pays et de porter ce maillot qui me tient à coeur, a repris Évra. Le futur sélectionneur (Laurent Blanc) aura des joueurs unis et soudés pour redorer l'image de l'équipe de France. À l'heure actuelle, c'est ça le plus important.»

Le défenseur de Manchester United a révélé qu'une enquête sera ouverte par le ministère et que «tous les joueurs seront entendus».

La ministre des Sports, Roselyne Bachelot, et le président de la Fédération française de football, Jean-Pierre Escalettes, seront auditionnés les 29 et 30 juin par les députés de la Commission des affaires culturelles et l'éducation.

Un Conseil fédéral se tiendra vendredi prochain au siège de la Fédération française de football. «L'ordre du jour sera consacré au bilan de la Coupe du monde et aux suites à donner en tous domaines», a indiqué la FFF dans un communiqué.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/25/01-4293307-les-langues-des-joueurs-de-la-france-commencent-a-se-delier.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4293590_article_POS2


----------



## Alea (27 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 27 juin 2010 à 11h50 | Mis à jour à 11h52 


*L'Allemagne bat l'Angleterre 4 à 1, et va en quarts de finale * 








L'Allemagne, très impressionnante, s'est qualifiée pour les quarts de finale du Mondial-2010, en écrasant l'Angleterre 4 à 1 en 8e de finale, dimanche au Free State Stadium de Bloemfontein.

Avec cette performance, la Mannschaft atteint pour la huitième fois d'affilée les quarts de finale d'un Mondial (et pour la 15e fois en 17 participations). Plaisir suprême: pour la troisième fois dans un match à élimination directe, elle barre la route d'un Mondial à un adversaire historique, comme en quart de finale en 1970 et en demi-finale en 1990.Les Anglais, sortis de leur groupe au forceps, ratent pour la troisième fois d'affilée la qualification pour les quarts de finale d'une Coupe du monde. Et échouent dans leur objectif de décrocher une deuxième Coupe du monde après celle de 1966, remportée contre... l'Allemagne.

La première période fut incontestablement la plus belle depuis le début du Mondial. Les Allemands ouvraient le score par Klose, qui devançait la sortie hésitante de James (20). Le buteur de la Mannschaft a inscrit là son deuxième but du tournoi, son 12e en trois Mondiaux.

Désunie et dépassée par les mouvements offensifs de l'Allemagne, l'Angleterre cédait une deuxième fois, après que Podolski marquait en angle fermé (32), après un jeu en triangle somptueux.

KO debout, les Trois Lions réduisaient pourtant la marque par Upson, de la tête à la réception d'un corner (37). Dans la foulée, Lampard réussissait un lob qui franchissait la ligne après avoir heurté la transversale, mais l'arbitre ne validait pas l'égalisation.

Au retour des vestiaires, Lampard touchait encore la barre (52) d'un coup franc de 30 mètres ! Mais la Nationalmannschaft tuait le match sur deux contre-attaques conclues par un doublé de Muller (67, 70).

Samedi au Cap (10H00 HAE), l'Allemagne tentera d'atteindre pour la 12e fois de son histoire les demi-finales d'un Mondial, contre l'Argentine ou le Mexique qui s'affrontent en 8e de finale en soirée au Soccer City de Johannesburg (14h30 HAE).


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/27/01-4293598-lallemagne-bat-langleterre-4-a-1-et-va-en-quarts-de-finale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (28 Jun 2010)

Ian Phillips
Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 27 juin 2010 à 16h48 | Mis à jour à 18h05 


*Une autre controverse dans la victoire de l'Argentine * 








Carlos Tevez a marqué deux buts - *dont un sur un hors-jeu flagrant *  - et Gonzalo Higuain a ajouté son quatrième de la compétition quand l'Argentine a vaincu le Mexique 3-1 pour atteindre les quarts de finale de la Coupe du monde de football, dimanche.

Tevez se trouvait hors jeu quand il a marqué de la tête sur une passe de Lionel Messi à la 26e minute pour donner les devants à l'Argentine. L'arbitre, contrairement à ce qui a été fait sur le but refusé à l'Angleterre contre l'Allemagne plus tôt, a cette fois consulté son juge de ligne, pour rendre la mauvaise décision. Les deux hommes se sont alors retrouvés dans une mer de joueurs mexicains scandalisés.

Higuain a quant à lui profité d'une bourde monumentale du défenseur Ricardo Osorio pour doubler l'avance des Argentins à la 33e minute. Osorio, qui ne subissait aucune pression, a bêtement remis le ballon à Higuain près de la surface. L'Argentin n'en demandait pas tant pour prendre la tête des marqueurs du tournoi.

«Deux erreurs (...) ont drastiquement changé le cours du match, a laissé tomber le sélectionneur mexicain, Javier Aguirre. Il y a eu un avant et un après.


«Mais je ne m'étendrai pas trop au sujet de l'arbitrage. Nous avons perdu notre concentration après ce but hors jeu et soudainement, nous tirions de l'arrière 2-0. C'était trop dur de revenir.

«Nous avons beaucoup de jeunes joueurs, plusieurs n'ont que 21 ans, a poursuivi Aguirre. Ils feront encore mieux dans quatre ans.»

Tevez a marqué son deuxième du match à la 52e minute d'un puissant tir d'environ 25 mètres dans la lucarne, un tir imparable.

«Il s'agit d'une étape importante, adit Tevez. Nous sommes en quarts et c'est ce qui compte.»

Javier Hernandez a sauvegardé l'honneur mexicain en marquant à la 71e minute. Bien posté à l'entrée de la zone de réparation, il a effectué une belle feinte en recevant la passe d'un coéquipier pour se dégager de deux défenseurs et s'offrir tout l'espace nécessaire pour décocher un tir de la gauche dans le haut du filet.

Les Mexicains ont obtenu leurs meilleures chances en début de rencontre, Carlos Salcido frappant notamment la transversale à la huitième minute. Mais après le premier but de Tevez, les Argentins ont petit à petit pris le contrôle de ce duel.

«Les premières minutes ont été très difficiles pour nous. Nous n'étions pas en mesure d'imposer le rythme, a expliqué l'auteur du doublé. Ça nous a rendu la vie difficile. Après ça, ça s'est amélioré.»

Avec cette victoire, l'Argentine rejoint l'Allemagne, qui a battu l'Angleterre 4-1, en quarts de finale. Il s'agira d'une répétition du match de quarts de finale de 2006, que l'Allemagne avait remporté. Les Allemands (de l'Ouest) ont aussi vaincu les Argentins en finale du Mondial 1990, disputé en Italie.

«On doit se reposer et être prêts pour ce match», a conclu Tevez.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/27/01-4293622-une-autre-controverse-dans-la-victoire-de-largentine.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_les-plus-populaires-title_article_ECRAN1POS1


----------



## Alea (28 Jun 2010)

Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 28 juin 2010 à 14h57 | Mis à jour à 15h01 


*Reprises vidéo: la FIFA demeure muette * 








Pendant que la FIFA refusait toujours de dire quoi que ce soit à propos des erreurs grossières commises par des arbitres  à la Coupe du monde, le débat concernant l'introduction de la vidéo au soccer gagnait en intensité.

L'organisme de régie du soccer mondial n'a délégué aucun officiel responsable de l'arbitrage à son point de presse quotidien, lundi, en dépit de la colère qui gronde depuis dimanche, alors que des décisions erronées ont contribué à l'élimination de l'Angleterre et du Mexique.

Le président de la FIFA, Sepp Blatter, n'avait toujours offert aucun commentaire public - pas même sur son compte Twitter - depuis qu'il a assisté aux rencontres des deux équipes, et constaté de ses propres yeux les erreurs de jugement commises par deux arbitres et leurs adjoints.

À cause d'une série de refus par la FIFA d'instaurer la technologie vidéo, les arbitres n'ont pas accès aux reprises que voient des centaines de millions de téléspectateurs quelques secondes seulement après un jeu, et que même les spectateurs dans la plupart des stades voient sur écran géant.

«Ainsi soit-il et laissons le football avec ses erreurs», avait dit Blatter en 2008, quand on avait lancé une période d'essai de reprises vidéo et de technologie à la ligne de but. Celle-ci avait été stoppée par le comité des règlements de la FIFA.

Sauf que les opposants de cette politique conservatrice se sont bruyamment manifestés, lundi. Parmi eux, Guus Hiddink, qui a une longue d'expérience d'entraîneur à la Coupe du monde, ayant notamment mené deux équipes différentes jusqu'en demi-finales.

«Sepp Blatter devrait annoncer demain que les reprises vidéo seront implantées, sinon il doit remettre sa démission», a lancé Hiddink.

L'organisme qui représente les joueurs un peu partout dans le monde a aussi exigé que les arbitres puissent jouir d'outils modernes pour mieux faire leur travail.

«Nous pouvons le faire, le monde du football le veut et pourtant, on l'empêche. C'est inacceptable», a déclaré le porte-parole de FIFPro Tijs Tummers.

Le principal dirigeant de la Fédération américaine de soccer s'est dit d'accord que la Major League Soccer, aux États-Unis, fasse l'expérience de changements qui permettraient de réduire les chances d'erreurs des officiels sur le terrain.

«Nous serions heureux de faire certains essais, pas en ce qui concerne les lois du jeu ou des choses du genre, mais certainement avec un arbitre supplémentaire ou de la technologie», a déclaré le président de la USSF, Sunil Gulati, lundi.

La chorale de critiques a atteint une telle intensité qu'elle risquait de porter ombrage à l'une des journées de compétition les plus attendues du tournoi, alors que des équipes de premier niveau telles que le Brésil et les Pays-Bas devaient jouer.

La FIFA avait au moins un homme pour défendre sa position, soit le sélectionneur brésilien Dunga, en ce sens que toute publicité est de la bonne publicité.

«Je garderais les choses pareilles, a dit Dunga aux journalistes. S'il n'y a pas de controverse dans le football, vous ne seriez pas ici et je ne serais pas ici.»

De toute évidence, le débat ne plaît pas à la FIFA, qui espérait avoir fermé le dossier de la technologique en mars dernier, quand son comité des règlements avait refusé d'effectuer de nouveaux essais en ce sens.

Et la FIFA n'avait pas le goût de ranimer le débat, lundi, à mi-chemin de son tournoi par excellence.

Faisant l'objet de plusieurs questions hostiles lors d'un point de presse qui a attiré deux fois plus de reporters que d'habitude, le porte-parole de la FIFA Nicolas Maingot a dit ne pas avoir la compétence pour discuter des décisions prises par les arbitres ou le comité des règlements.

«Nous n'allons évidemment pas rouvrir quelque débat que ce soit, a dit Maingot. Évidemment, ceci n'est pas l'endroit pour ça.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/28/01-4293876-reprises-video-la-fifa-demeure-muette.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (29 Jun 2010)

Tales Azzoni
Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 28 juin 2010 à 16h22 | Mis à jour à 16h28 


*Le Brésil trop fort pour le Chili * 








Pendant que le Brésil taillait le Chili en pièces, quelques partisans amusaient la foule en brandissant deux répliques géantes du trophée de la Coupe du monde.

Encore trois matchs comme ceux-là, et les joueurs brésiliens pourraient brandir la vraie version - encore une fois.

Mettant de l'avant une impressionnante symphonie de travail collectif et de jeux individuels étincelants, les Brésiliens ont malmené leurs rivaux chiliens 3-0, lundi, pour atteindre les quarts de finale du Mondial. Ils y affronteront les Néerlandais, qui ont défait les Slovaques 2-1 à Durban, plus tôt lundi.

Les joueurs brésiliens étaient presque nonchalants après leur triomphe, alors qu'ils se sont calmement serrés la main et ont échangé des accolades. Pas étonnant puisque pour le Brésil, atteindre les dernières rondes du Mondial fait partie de la routine.

Le Brésil a maintenant atteint les quarts de finale de la Coupe du monde à chaque tournoi depuis celui de 1990 en Italie, quand il s'était incliné 1-0 devant l'Argentine de Diego Maradona au deuxième tour. La sélection brésilienne a remporté le titre en 1994 et 2002.

Le Chili n'a pas battu le Brésil depuis une décennie et n'est même pas venu près de réussir le coup, lundi, laissant les spectateurs libres de danser la samba et de chanter.

Juan a lancé les festivités au stade Ellis Park à la 34e minute de jeu au moyen d'une solide reprise de tête décochée tout près du point de penalty, à la suite d'un corner. Luis Fabiano a ajouté au score à la 38e minute, recevant un relais à une touche de Kaka avant de dribbler le gardien chilien Claudio Bravo à l'intérieur de la zone de réparation et d'atteindre un filet laissé désert.

Robinho a marqué son premier but du tournoi à l'aide d'un tir tout juste à l'extérieur de la zone de réparation à la 59e, un tir sur réception au deuxième poteau. Robinho en était à son septième but lors des six derniers matchs du Brésil contre le Chili.

«Les Chiliens ont joué de façon exceptionnelle, ils ont eu beaucoup de possession du ballon, a noté le sélectionneur brésilien Dunga. Mais le Brésil a été en mesure de jouer avec équilibre et contrôle.»

Le Chili est la première équipe d'Amérique du Sud à être éliminée à ce Mondial. Le Brésil, l'Argentine et l'Uruguay ont obtenu leur place en quarts de finale, tandis que le Paraguay se mesurera au Japon, mardi, en huitièmes de finale.

«Nous quittons ce tournoi en sachant que nous avons tout donné sur le terrain, a commenté Bravo. Nous sommes une équipe très fragile par moments. Nous attaquons très bien, mais nous devons apprendre à mieux nous défendre quand c'est le temps.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/28/01-4293915-le-bresil-trop-fort-pour-le-chili.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (29 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Oberhausen
Publié le 29 juin 2010 à 07h40 | Mis à jour à 07h49 


*Paul la pieuvre penche pour l'Allemagne*    ;D








Paul, la pieuvre-médium de l'aquarium d'Oberhausen (ouest de l'Allemagne) célèbre pour la justesse de ses prédictions footbalistiques, a donné mardi l'Allemagne vainqueur face à l'Argentine samedi lors de leur quart de finale du Mondial-2010 de football.

Selon un rituel bien établi, deux boîtes aux couleurs des deux équipes avaient été placées au fond de son bassin et, sous les flashes d'un essaim de photographes, Paul s'est dirigé vers celle noir, rouge et or, délaissant la boîte azur et blanc des Sud-Américains.

L'oracle aux huit tentacules a jusqu'à présent réalisé un sans-faute. Il avait prévu les victoires allemandes sur l'Australie comme le Ghana et la défaite face à la Serbie. Et bien que né en Grande-Bretagne, il avait annoncé sans trembler la défaite de l'Angleterre en huitième de finale dimanche.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/insolite/201006/29/01-4294047-paul-la-pieuvre-penche-pour-lallemagne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B2_insolite_266_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 01 juillet 2010 à 14h16 | Mis à jour le 01 juillet 2010 à 14h22 


*La FIFA pourrait sévir contre le Nigéria*








La FIFA n'exclut pas de prendre des mesures après la décision du président nigérian de suspendre l'équipe nationale de football de toute compétition internationale pendant deux ans à cause de sa piètre performance à la Coupe du monde en Afrique du Sud.

Cette décision de Goodluck Jonathan a également fait suite à des accusations de corruption au sein de la Fédération nigériane lors des qualifications pour le Mondial.

Le porte-parole de la Fédération internationale de football, Nicolas Maingot, a précisé jeudi que l'organisation examinait ce dossier, mais n'avait pas encore pris de décision.

Un pays risque une suspension de toute compétition internationale par la FIFA en cas d'ingérence politique dans les affaires de sa fédération. Les Super Aigles doivent jouer en septembre, contre Madagascar, dans le cadre des éliminatoires pour la Coupe d'Afrique des nations de 2012.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/01/01-4294751-la-fifa-pourrait-sevir-contre-le-nigeria.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Abuja
Publié le 30 juin 2010 à 11h56 | Mis à jour le 30 juin 2010 à 12h00 


*Le président nigérian suspend son équipe de soccer * 








Le président du Nigeria Goodluck Jonathan a retiré l'équipe nationale de soccer de toute compétition pour une durée de deux ans, à la suite des mauvais résultats au Mondial 2010, ont annoncé ses services mercredi.

«Le président Goodluck Jonathan a ordonné que l'équipe ne participe à aucune compétition internationale pour une durée de deux afin de remettre les choses en ordre», a déclaré le porte-parole de la présidence, Ima Niboro.

Placé dans le groupe B du Mondial 2010 en Afrique du Sud, le Nigeria a terminé à la dernière place, concédant deux défaites face à l'Argentine (0-1) et la Grèce (1-2) avant d'arracher un nul contre la Corée du Sud (2-2).

Le gouverneur de l'État de Rivers, Rotimi Amaechi, qui dirige un groupe de travail sur la Coupe du monde mis sur pied par la présidence, a souligné que le pays allait écrire à la FIFA pour lui notifier sa décision.

«Nous sommes allés à la Coupe du monde et y avons été confrontés à toutes sortes de problèmes. Nous pensons que nous devrions nous asseoir et commencer un travail d'introspection», a-t-il ajouté.

M. Jonathan a aussi réclamé un audit pour déterminer la façon dont les fonds alloués à la sélection nationale durant le Mondial avaient été utilisés.

La Fédération internationale de football (FIFA), sollicitée par l'AFP, a déclaré dans un premier temps n'avoir pas d'information officielle sur cette décision. Toutefois, a indiqué la FIFA dans un communiqué, «la position de la FIFA concernant les ingérences politiques est bien connue».

En général, la FIFA ne tolère aucun intervention du pouvoir politique dans les affaires des fédérations de football. Interrogé mardi sur les ingérences politiques en France après la déroute des Bleus à la Coupe du monde, Joseph Blatter, président de la FIFA, avait répondu: «En cas d'ingérence politique, la FIFA interviendra, quelle que soit la taille du pays», brandissant la menace d'une suspension de la fédération du pays concerné.

Une source à la FIFA a indiqué que les statuts de la Fédération internationale ne fixaient pas la durée éventuelle de suspension d'une fédération en cas d'ingérence politique.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201006/30/01-4294550-le-president-nigerian-suspend-son-equipe-de-soccer.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4294751_article_POS1


----------



## Alea (3 Jul 2010)

Yann Bernal
Agence France-Presse
Johannesburg
Publié le 03 juillet 2010 à 16h25 | Mis à jour à 17h02 


*L'Espagne en demi-finales du Mondial * 









L'Espagne, sans grand panache mais au gré de faits de jeu inhabituels, a pris samedi son billet pour les demi-finales du Mondial 2010 grâce à un nouveau but de Villa, déjà sauveur au tour précédent, contre le Paraguay butant sur un Casillas des grands jours.

La Roja rencontrera l'Allemagne mercredi à Durban pour une réédition de la finale de l'Euro 2008, qu'elle avait remportée 1-0. Elle accède pour la première fois au dernier carré d'une Coupe du monde (elle avait terminé 4e en 1950 au terme d'une poule finale).

En attendant, dans un match globalement terne, les deux équipes ont livré un rare concentré de frisson lors de deux courtes séquences, l'une rocambolesque et l'autre décisive et non moins curieuse.

Trois petites minutes à l'heure de jeu (59e à 62e). Avant et après, rien ou si peu. Pendant: deux penalties sifflés, deux penalties arrêtés ! D'abord par Casillas, bloquant net la tentative de Cardozo (59e), puis par son homologue Villar, repoussant le second essai de Xabi Alonso (62), après un premier tir réussi mais invalidé par l'arbitre pour intrusion de joueurs dans la surface (61).

Puis la 83e minute. Iniesta remonte le ballon, décale Pedro à droite qui tire sur le poteau gauche. Villa, à l'affût comme d'habitude, reprend le ballon et l'expédie sur le poteau droit, il roule sur la ligne de but vers le poteau gauche, le touche et finit par rentrer. Le N.7 espagnol devient ainsi l'unique meilleur buteur du tournoi avec cinq réalisations.

*Triste Torres*

Sinon, un match haché ! Par les fautes, l'arme d'agressifs Guaranis pour freiner la progression espagnole. Et par le déchet technique. Ce samedi, le fameux «toque» était en toc ! Une image résume cet amoncellement d'approximations, quand Xavi délivre une passe trop longue pour Torres bien parti axe droit (25). Oui, Xavi, l'homme du millimètre près.

C'est d'ailleurs lui qui se crée la première occasion, d'un bel enchaînement en se retournant et en reprenant de volée, une frappe qui passe au-dessus de la cage (28). Mais c'était tout pour la première période !

Un bien maigre bilan guère nourri par les attaquants: Torres a continué à traîner sa peine, de contrôles ratés en tirs dévissés (40, 42), et Villa, trop à gauche, n'a pas pesé. Les latéraux Sergio Ramos et Capdevila multipliaient les mauvais centres. Et Iniesta ne récoltait que des coups francs, qui d'ailleurs ne donnaient rien.

Le Paraguay jouait bien le coup, par des contres que seuls la maladresse de Nelson Valdez dévissant sa frappe (45+1) et des centres mal ajustés (21, 35) annihilaient. A moins que Casillas, déjà sauveur sur le penalty, ne s'interpose: il sauve encore son camp devant une double tentative signée Barrios et Santa Cruz dans les dernières minutes (89).


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/03/01-4295338-lespagne-en-demi-finales-du-mondial.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_les-plus-populaires-title_article_ECRAN1POS2


----------



## Alea (3 Jul 2010)

Daphné Cameron
La Presse
Publié le 03 juillet 2010 à 11h51 | Mis à jour à 14h59 


*L'Allemagne écrase l'Argentine 4-0* 








L'entraîneur argentin Diego Maradona ne courra finalement pas nu dans les rues de Buenos Aires. L'équipe de soccer de l'Allemagne a écrasé celle de l'Argentine 4-0 aujourd'hui lors d'un match des quarts de finale de la Coupe du monde en Afrique du Sud. À Montréal, les partisans de la Nationalmannschaft ont célébré la victoire, tandis que les supporters de l'Albiceleste sont rentrés chez eux la mine basse.

«Ce fut un excellent match pour nous», a laissé tomber au terme de l'affrontement, Stefan Weisenbacher, un Allemand venu s'installer au Québec pour le travail il y a trois ans. «J'étais confiant que l'Allemagne allait l'emporter, mais je ne m'attendais pas qu'ils jouent aussi bien, à un pointage de 4 à 0. J'imagine que pour les Argentins, c'est très décevant», a-t-il ajouté, le sourire en coin.Maradona, l'ancienne étoile argentine du soccer, avait promis de courir nu autour de l'Obélisque, monument phare de Buenos Aires, si son équipe était couronnée championne du monde. Le sélectionneur argentin a plutôt versé quelques larmes après la défaite crève-coeur de son équipe.

«J'imagine que pour Maradona, il va y avoir un gros deuil à faire. Au lieu de le voir nu, on va peut-être le regarder tourner autour de l'Obélisque avec un sac sur la tête!», a lancé à la blague Dominique Miglioli, alors qu'elle regardait les dernières minutes de la partie en compagnie d'autres membres de la diaspora argentine de Montréal, au café Club Social dans le quartier Mile-end.

«C'est triste», a-t-elle ajouté «Mais je trouve que l'on a bien joué. L'Allemagne était trop solide. Au moins, il nous reste deux équipes sud-américaines, l'Uruguay et le Paraguay.»

«C'est une déception», a affirmé Damian Nisenson, également d'origine argentine. «Mais je dois admettre que les Allemands avaient un très bon système de jeu. Ce n'est pas mon style, j'aime mieux celui des Argentins qui est poétique et axé sur les jeux de pieds, mais je concède que l'Allemagne a été très efficace. Cela dit, j'espère que les Argentins ne vont pas crucifier Maradona car il a monté une bonne équipe, à l'image du jeu qui se pratique en Argentine.»

Michael Gengenbach, un touriste allemand de passage à Montréal, était satisfait de l'issue du match qu'il a regardé au Café Olympico sur la rue Saint-Viateur. «Je pense que notre véritable fierté nationale va ressortir si l'on affronte les Pays-Bas, sans quoi nos efforts pour battre l'Angleterre et l'Argentine auront été vains», a-t-il déclaré avant d'être hué par un partisan de l'équipe adverse.

*Résumé du match*

L'Allemagne s'est facilement qualifiée pour les demi-finales du Mondial-2010 de football. La Nationalmannschaft tentera de gagner son billet pour la finale, mercredi face au vainqueur du quart de finale entre l'Espagne et le Paraguay, disputé cet après-midi. 

Face à l'Albiceleste, les Allemands ont rapidement pris les devants: sur un coup franc de Bastian Schweinsteiger, Thomas Müller coupait la trajectoire du ballon et trompait de la tête le gardien argentin, dès la 3e minute (1-0).

Gênée par le pressing des joueurs du sélectionneur Joachim Löw, l'Argentine ne parvenait pas à installer son jeu et à s'approcher des buts défendus par Manuel Neuer au cours de la première période.

Au retour des vestiaires, les Sud-Américains se montraient plus offensifs: Angel Di Maria (48) puis Carlos Tevez (62) tentaient leur chance de loin mais leur frappe était soit trop imprécise, pour le premier, soit pas puissante, pour le second, pour égaliser.

Les Argentins ne parvenaient pas à concrétiser leur temps fort et ils se faisaient même surprendre par leurs adversaires: Lukas Podolski, lancé par Müller, remettait sur Miroslav Klose qui marquait de près (2-0, 68).

Assommés, les joueurs de Diego Maradona sombraient totalement: après une action en solitaire, Schweinsteiger servait le défenseur Arne Friedrich qui reprenait le ballon victorieusement (3-0, 74) puis Klose réussissait un doublé en toute fin de partie (4-0, 89).

Avec l'Agence-France-Presse


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/03/01-4295288-lallemagne-ecrase-largentine-4-0.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Rio de Janeiro
Publié le 04 juillet 2010 à 18h00 | Mis à jour le 04 juillet 2010 à 18h00 


*La Confédération licencie Dunga et fait le ménage* 








La Confédération brésilienne de football (CBF) a fait le ménage dans l'équipe du Brésil en annonçant le licenciement dimanche de la commission technique de la Seleçao, dont le sélectionneur Dunga, après l'élimination en quart de finale du Mondial-2010.

«Le cycle de travail entamé en 2006 et qui a culminé avec l'élimination du Brésil de la Coupe du monde en Afrique du Sud est terminé, la CBF annonce qu'elle licenciait la commission technique de la sélection brésilienne», explique un communiqué publié sur le site internet officiel de la CBF vers 14h45.

«La nouvelle commission technique sera annoncée à la fin du mois de juillet», ajoute le communiqué.

Le licenciement de Dunga, sélectionneur depuis 2006, n'est pas une réelle surprise, même s'il n'avait pas exclu plus tôt dans la journée de prolonger à la tête de la Seleçao, éliminée en quart de finale du Mondial par les Pays-Bas (2-1), après avoir annoncé qu'il quitterait ses fonctions comme prévu au terme de son contrat de quatre ans.

«Je vais me reposer avant de rencontrer d'ici une à deux semaines le président (de la Confédération, Ricardo Teixeira) pour parler (d'une prolongation à la tête de la sélection)», avait ainsi déclaré Dunga lors d'une conférence de presse au Brésil.

*Scolari et les autres*

Plusieurs noms circulent pour le remplacer et remporter le titre mondial à domicile en 2014 après les échecs de 2006 (élimination en quart de finale, déjà, par la France) et 2010.

Selon la presse brésilienne, le favori est Luiz Felipe Scolari, champion du monde avec le Brésil en 2002. Mais +Felipao+ vient de s'engager avec Palmeiras jusqu'en 2012 et souhaite honorer son contrat.

«J'ai un contrat avec Palmeiras et c'est là que je vais travailler, avait-il assuré samedi à la radio brésilienne El Dorado. Ce serait merveilleux de terminer ma carrière d'entraîneur en dirigeant une sélection dans un Mondial disputé au Brésil. Mais, je ne pourrais répondre à une éventuelle offre qu'après 2012.»

Autres noms cités, celui de Mano Menezes, l'actuel entraîneur des Corinthians, club présidé par Andres Sanches, l'homme de confiance de M. Texeira qui pourrait lui laisser son siège en 2014, de Leonardo, entraîneur de l'AC Milan en 2009-2010, et de Jorginho, adjoint de Dunga en Afrique du Sud.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/04/01-4295459-la-confederation-licencie-dunga-et-fait-le-menage.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Jean-François Bégin et Vincent Marissal, Envoyés spéciaux
La Presse
Publié le 05 juillet 2010 à 00h00 | Mis à jour à 00h00 


*Une Coupe du monde au Canada? * 








(Johannesburg) La Coupe du monde de soccer qui se déroule en Afrique du Sud pourrait bien réanimer l'idée, évoquée il y a près de 10 ans, de tenir cet événement un jour au Canada. Dans le petit monde de la FIFA, on doute toutefois fortement de sa concrétisation prochaine.

Le député libéral et ancien ministre du Sport qui avait lancé ce projet en 2001, Denis Coderre, a l'intention de le raviver sitôt la compétition terminée en Afrique du Sud (la finale a lieu dimanche), a appris La Presse.

En juin 2001, après des mois de rencontres exploratoires et d'études, M. Coderre, alors ministre junior des Sports dans le gouvernement Chrétien, et l'Association canadienne de soccer avaient officiellement fait savoir à la FIFA que le Canada souhaitait organiser la Coupe du monde.

Selon nos informations, une entente préliminaire avait alors été signée avec le président de la FIFA, Joseph Blatter, et l'un des patrons du foot français de l'époque, Michel Platini. Des pourparlers avaient également eu lieu avec des équipes professionnelles françaises et avec des télédiffuseurs.

Le projet prévoyait par ailleurs une entente avec la Ligue canadienne de football (LCF) pour l'utilisation des stades dans tout le pays. Il aurait fallu par ailleurs construire de nouveaux stades (dont un à Halifax) ou rénover ceux déjà utilisés par la LCF.

Le plan Coderre prévoyait aussi une ouverture et une finale à Montréal, au Stade olympique.

En pleine euphorie des finales de la présente Coupe du monde, l'idée de tenir cet événement planétaire au Canada en fera peut-être rêver plusieurs, mais il serait sage, selon les initiés, de ne pas trop s'emballer.

«Une Coupe du monde au Canada, aujourd'hui, ça me semble impossible», dit le Montréalais Walter Sieber. Plus expérimenté des coordonnateurs généraux de la FIFA, M. Sieber était responsable sur le terrain lors de la finale de la Coupe du monde en 1998 et 2002.

«Depuis 1986, l'équipe nationale ne s'est jamais qualifiée pour la Coupe du monde, souligne-t-il. La FIFA ne donnera jamais la Coupe du monde à une équipe nationale qui n'a pas au moins une petite chance de se rendre au deuxième tour. Le Canada n'est pas là du tout. Quand vous n'êtes même pas capable de vous qualifier dans la CONCACAF, il y a un problème.»

La CONCACAF est l'association continentale de soccer dont fait partie le Canada. Elle regroupe l'Amérique du Nord, l'Amérique centrale et les Caraïbes. Trois places, parfois quatre, lui sont réservées à la Coupe du monde. Les États-Unis et le Mexique en monopolisent deux depuis plusieurs années. Le Honduras et le Costa Rica figurent parmi les autres pays à s'être qualifiés, tandis que le Canada a été blanchi à ses trois matchs lors de sa seule présence au Mondial, il y a 24 ans. 

Selon M. Sieber, la plupart des stades de la Ligue canadienne de football, qui seraient selon toute vraisemblance utilisés dans le cadre d'une éventuelle Coupe du monde, ne répondent pas aux normes actuelles de la FIFA. Leurs terrains n'ont pas une largeur suffisante et devraient être rénovés.

«Ce n'est pas un problème majeur, mais depuis 1986, le minimum international, c'est 68 m sur 105 m. Au Canada, on a deux ou trois stades qui frôlent les 68 m, mais il faut aussi ajouter au moins 2 m de chaque côté pour les joueurs et les officiels.»

Par ailleurs, une Coupe du monde canadienne ne pourrait pas se matérialiser avant 2026, au plus tôt. La FIFA décidera en décembre quels pays organiseront les Mondiaux de 2018 et 2022 et les prétendants sont déjà connus. Les États-Unis, qui ont déjà présenté le Mondial en 1994, sont en lice et ne ménagent pas leurs efforts pour convaincre la FIFA. 

«Bill Clinton n'est pas venu en Afrique du Sud juste pour voir les joueurs américains», note M. Sieber au sujet de l'ancien président américain, qui a assisté à plusieurs matchs dans les dernières semaines. «Si les États-Unis obtiennent la Coupe du monde de 2018 ou 2022, vous pouvez oublier l'Amérique du Nord pour au moins 10 ans, même si le principe de rotation continentale (qui a aidé l'Afrique du Sud à obtenir le Mondial 2010) a été abandonné.»

Si les espoirs d'obtenir la «vraie» Coupe du monde sont à peu près nuls, il en va autrement des autres tournois de la FIFA. Le Canada a organisé avec succès la Coupe du monde U-20, en 2007, attirant notamment des foules de 55 000 personnes au Stade olympique de Montréal.

Vers la fin de l'année, l'Association canadienne de soccer présentera la candidature du pays pour la Coupe du monde féminine de 2015, a indiqué M. Sieber. Le tournoi quadriennal oppose 24 pays.

«Je vais pousser pour que la finale ait lieu cette fois à Montréal (et pas à Toronto, comme en 2007, pour le U-20). Et il faut que le quartier général de la FIFA soit à Montréal. Pour moi, c'est clair. Il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus», conclut M. Sieber.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/04/01-4295495-une-coupe-du-monde-au-canada.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Mark Walsh
Associated Press
Johannesburg
Publié le 04 juillet 2010 à 16h48 | Mis à jour le 04 juillet 2010 à 16h55 


*L'Uruguay, la surprise du Mondial * 








Dernier pays à se qualifier pour la Coupe du monde, l'Uruguay espère maintenant être le dernier à la quitter.

«Nous avons forcé l'entrée pour faire partie de la fête, mais maintenant, nous voulons danser le plus longtemps possible», a indiqué l'attaquant Sebastian Abreu, dimanche.

L'Uruguay a dû passer par un match éliminatoire contre le Costa Rica pour se qualifier au tournoi, mais il a excellé en Afrique du Sud et participera maintenant à sa première demi-finale en 40 ans, mardi, contre les Pays-Bas.

«Le rêve des gars grossit à chaque jour qui passe et l'équipe ne cesse de s'améliorer, a déclaré le capitaine, Diego Lugano. Nous sommes maintenant au plus haut niveau et chaque victoire devient plus importante.»

Très peu de gens accordaient la moindre chance à l'Uruguay de se qualifier pour la deuxième phase du Mondial dans un groupe comprenant la France, l'Afrique du Sud et le Mexique. Mais l'Uruguay a terminé au sommet du groupe avant d'éliminer la Corée du Sud et le Ghana.

L'attention qui leur est portée augmente également: alors qu'ils n'étaient que quelques journalistes à suivre les activités de l'équipe en début de compétition, des centaines de journalistes se sont rendus au point de presse de l'équipe à Johannesburg, dimanche.

Descendant de l'autobus après l'entraînement, Diego Forlan s'est arrêté devant la horde de reporters.

«Alors, vous ne croyiez pas en nous?», a-t-il lancé, sourire aux lèvres.

Pour être franc, peu d'indices laissaient croire que l'Uruguay, champion du monde de 1930 et 1950, était prêt à rebondir à l'avant-scène du foot international. L'équipe a pris le cinquième rang des qualifications en Amérique du Sud, entraînant les deux manches éliminatoires contre la quatrième nation de la CONCACAF, le Costa Rica. Leur place en finale a été assurée par une victoire de 1-0 à l'étranger et une énervante nulle de 1-1 à Montevideo.

Malgré cette difficile qualification, l'Uruguay est la seule nation sud-américaine toujours en lice, surpassant la tenue des puissants Brésil et Argentine.

Ce sont ces difficultés à obtenir le billet pour l'Afrique du Sud qui semble avoir fortifié l'équipe.

«Les qualifications en Amérique du Sud sont les plus fortes et les plus difficiles qui soient, a dit Abreu. Quand quatre des clubs en quarts de-finale proviennent de cette région, ça vous donne une bonne idée pourquoi c'est le cas.»


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/04/01-4295453-luruguay-la-surprise-du-mondial.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (8 Jul 2010)

Jean-François Bégin, Envoyé spécial
La Presse
Publié le 07 juillet 2010 à 16h17 | Mis à jour à 22h59 


*La Furia Roja s'invite en finale * 








(Durban) L'Espagne a gagné, l'Allemagne a perdu, justice a été rendue... et la réputation de Paul le poulpe va encore grandir!

Avec sa belle victoire de 1-0 au stade Moses-Madhiba de Durban, mercredi soir, l'Espagne a poinçonné son billet pour la première finale de Coupe du monde de son histoire. Et elle l'a pleinement mérité.

L'Allemagne avait connu un bien meilleur tournoi qu'elle jusque là, avec ses éviscérations successives de l'Australie, de l'Angleterre et de l'Argentine. Mais dans ce face-à-face entre deux des grandes cultures footballistiques de la planète, la meilleure équipe a clairement gagné. Et la prévision de Paul le poulpe, l'oracle aux huit tentacules qui «prédit» le résultat des matchs de la Nationalmannschaft, s'est réalisée.

La Furia Roja a pris le contrôle dès le début du match et n'a que très épisodiquement relâché son emprise, disputant son meilleur match du tournoi, et de loin.

Comme c'est leur habitude, les Espagnols ont monopolisé le Jabulani pendant de longs moments - ce qui est après tout la meilleure manière de neutraliser l'adversaire. Après le match, l'entraîneur Vicente Del Bosque a eu cette belle phrase pour résumer l'approche espagnole : «Nous nous sentons mieux avec le ballon. Sans lui, nous souffrons.»

Dominante en milieu de terrain, l'Espagne a aussi trouvé le moyen de contenir les contre-attaques foudroyantes qui avaient fait le succès de son adversaire lors de ses matchs précédents. La plupart du temps, la relance allemande s'est faite par de longues passes aériennes, que les Espagnols s'empressaient de récupérer.

Après la rencontre, l'entraîneur allemand, Joachim Löw, a rendu hommage à la sélection espagnole, «la meilleure équipe au monde», selon lui. «J'ai confiance qu'ils vont gagner le titre. Quand ils veulent, ils sont très dominants et difficiles à contrôler. Ils peuvent battre n'importe qui», a-t-il dit.

Les Pays-Bas, adversaires de l'Espagne lors de la finale de dimanche, à Johannesburg, ne sont évidemment pas n'importe qui. Mais les Oranje, vainqueurs (3-2) de l'Uruguay dans l'autre demi-finale, mardi, risquent d'en avoir plein les bras. «Toute équipe qui joue contre l'Espagne doit travailler extrêmement fort», a dit Löw, vêtu de son fameux pull chanceux, qui ne l'est visiblement plus. «Ce soir, c'était extrêmement difficile de récupérer le ballon quand on le perdait, tellement ils le faisaient circuler rapidement. Ils ont très bien joué. Depuis deux ou trois ans, ils ont l'équipe la plus habile et ils l'ont montré ce soir. L'Espagne méritait de gagner.»

Le seul but du match a été l'oeuvre du défenseur à la chevelure digne de Spinal Tap, Carles Puyol, entré dans la surface comme un train pour reprendre de la tête un corner, à la 73e minute. «Quand on concède un but sur un jeu arrêté, c'est qu'on a fait une erreur, a dit Löw. Puyol a eu une longue course et a frappé le ballon avec un maximum de puissance et de détermination. Nous n'avons pas anticipé son jeu et nous avons été trop statiques.»

*Complicité barcelonaise*

Le match de mercredi était le premier entre les deux pays depuis la victoire de 1-0 de l'Espagne en finale de l'Euro 2008, obtenue grâce à un but de Fernando Torres. En visible méforme depuis le début du tournoi, l'attaquant du Liverpool FC a été finalement écarté de la formation partante, au profit de Pedro, David Villa jouant seul en pointe.

Avec l'inclusion de Pedro, pas moins de sept des 11 partants de l'Espagne étaient des joueurs du FC Barcelone, dont quatre des cinq milieux de terrain : Andres Iniesta, Xavi, Pedro et Sergio Busquets. Xabi Alonso, du Real Madrid, complétait le quintette, qui n'a laissé aucun répit aux joueurs allemands, contenant notamment le meneur de jeu Mesut Özil, pratiquement invisible.

«Je crois que c'est notre meilleur match depuis le début de la Coupe du monde», a dit Villa, auteur de cinq buts depuis le début du Mondial. «Dans les moments difficiles comme cette demi-finale, nous arrivons à élever notre niveau de jeu.»

Il faudra vraisemblablement le hausser encore d'un cran contre les Pays-Bas, qui partageront avec l'Espagne le désir de remporter un premier titre mondial, après avoir échoué en finale contre l'Allemagne de l'Ouest (1974) et l'Argentine (1978). «Nous allons célébrer avec modération. Il ne faut pas oublier pourquoi nous sommes ici et éviter d'être aveuglés par notre succès», a dit del Bosque. 

Quant aux Allemands, ils n'ont pas à rougir de leur performance en Afrique du Sud, même s'ils ont un peu figé sous les réflecteurs, mercredi soir.

Avec des joueurs comme Özil, Lukas Podolski et Thomas Müller, dont l'absence pour cause de suspension s'est avérée coûteuse, cette jeune équipe figurera parmi les favorites lors de l'Euro 2012 et de la Coupe du monde du Brésil, en 2014.

À condition que Paul le Poulpe veuille bien collaborer, bien sûr.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/07/01-4296372-la-furia-roja-sinvite-en-finale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (9 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 08 juillet 2010 à 11h39 | Mis à jour le 08 juillet 2010 à 11h42 


*Suspense sur la présence de Mandela à la finale du Mondial * 


Le premier président noir sud-africain Nelson Mandela, âgé de 91 ans et très affaibli, décidera dimanche s'il assiste à la finale du Mondial-2010 de football au stade de Soccer City à Johannesburg, a annoncé mercredi sa fondation.

«Nous réitérons que M. Mandela et sa famille prendront la décision qu'il y assiste ou non, le jour même», a indiqué la Fondation Nelson Mandela dans un communiqué.

«Nous avons pris note de l'invitation de la Fifa à Nelson Mandela pour assister à la cérémonie de clôture de la Coupe du monde», a-t-elle ajouté. 

Le comité d'organisation de la Coupe du monde avait déclaré dimanche que Nelson Mandela serait le bienvenu à la finale du Mondial entre les Pays-Bas et le vainqueur de la demi-finale Espagne-Allemagne.

Le héros de la lutte anti-apartheid, qui fêtera ses 92 ans le 18 juillet, semble de plus en plus affaibli par l'âge et a réduit le nombre de ses apparitions publiques.

M. Mandela devait assister à la cérémonie d'ouverture du Mondial le 11 juin, mais il avait renoncé juste après le décès d'une de ses arrière-petites-filles.

Samedi, il avait reçu des membres de l'équipe du Ghana, éliminée la veille par l'Uruguay au stade des quarts de finale.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201007/08/01-4296626-suspense-sur-la-presence-de-mandela-a-la-finale-du-mondial.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (11 Jul 2010)

Jean-François Bégin, envoyé spécial
La Presse
Publié le 10 juillet 2010 à 08h26 | Mis à jour à 08h31 


*Pourquoi les Pays-Bas pourraient gâcher la fête * 








(Johannesburg) L'entraîneur Bert van Marwijk l'a dit: il n'est absolument pas effrayé par la perspective d'affronter l'Espagne en finale de la Coupe du monde. C'est compréhensible. Invaincus à leurs 25 derniers matchs, les Pays-Bas ont un joli pedigree eux aussi. Et comptent sur quelques atouts qui pourraient leur permettre de surprendre leurs adversaires, demain, à Soccer City.


*1. Wesley Sneijder*

Le petit (1m70) milieu offensif de l'Inter de Milan est un véritable poison pour les défenses adverses. Ses cinq buts lui confèrent le premier rang du Mondial 2010, à égalité avec David Villa (les deux sont des aspirants sérieux au Ballon d'or du tournoi). «Sneijder est tellement un grand joueur, et il l'a montré cette saison avec l'Inter Milan, a souligné le milieu espagnol Sergio Busquets, hier. Pour le freiner, nous devrons essayer de jouer collectivement afin qu'il n'ait pas une seule seconde pour réfléchir. Nous avons été capables de le faire avec (le fabricant de jeu allemand Mesut) Ozil et d'autres bons joueurs.» Mais Sneijder n'est pas seul. Le quatuor offensif qu'il forme avec Arjen Robben, Dirk Kuyt et Robin van Persie est plus solide que tous ceux que l'Espagne a affrontés jusqu'ici, y compris lors du match contre l'Allemagne (sans Thomas Müller).


*2. La confiance*

Les Pays-Bas ont beau surfer sur une longue série de succès, il leur est arrivé d'être menacés, comme en quarts de finale contre le Brésil. Menés 1-0 à la mi-temps, ils sont revenus de l'arrière grâce à deux buts de Wesley Sneijder (encore lui). La crampe au cerveau de Felipe Melo, dont l'expulsion pour avoir cramponné Arjen Robben a forcé les Auriverdes à finir le match à 10, a certes aidé les Néerlandais. Mais le simple fait d'être revenus en force après une affreuse première demie, contre un adversaire aussi intimidant que le Brésil par-dessus le marché, montre que ces Oranje ne sont pas du genre à se laisser abattre à la moindre difficulté.


*3. Le pragmatisme*

«Je préférerais de loin gagner un match très laid qu'en perdre un beau», a dit l'ailier Arjen Robben à l'agence britannique Press Association. Voilà une affirmation qui ne serait probablement jamais sortie de la bouche de l'icône du soccer néerlandais, Johan Cruyff (qui, incidemment, prédit une victoire espagnole, demain). Comme l'Espagne, les Pays-Bas ont une formation équilibrée, disposée en 4-2-3-1, avec deux milieux défensifs très efficaces, Nigel de Jong et surtout Mark van Bommel. Le capitaine du Bayern Munich sait se faire détester et pourrait jouer un rôle important contre les animateurs de l'attaque espagnole. «Bien sûr, nous voulons offrir du beau jeu, mais le résultat est beaucoup plus important. Nous avons assez entendu que notre soccer est très joli. Ça ne mène nulle part. Nous voulons accomplir quelque chose», a ajouté Robben. Pour les Pays-Bas, une autre défaite en finale du Mondial, après celles de 1974 et 1978, serait intolérable. Et tous les moyens seront bons pour éviter que l'histoire se répète.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/10/01-4297166-pourquoi-les-pays-bas-pourraient-gacher-la-fete.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (12 Jul 2010)

Pierre Ausseill
Agence France-Presse
Madrid
Publié le 12 juillet 2010 à 11h02 | Mis à jour à 16h54 


*Les joueurs espagnols accueillis en héros à Madrid * 








Une marée humaine de Madrilènes en liesse a rendu lundi soir un hommage triomphal aux «Campeones» de «la Roja» qui saluaient la foule à bord d'un autobus découvert, brandissant la première Coupe du monde de soccer jamais ramenée en Espagne.

Ils étaient «des centaines de milliers» d'après la mairie de Madrid, «plus d'un million» selon un commentateur de la télévision publique espagnole qui parlait de la «plus grande fête de l'histoire en Espagne».


«J'ai vu la coupe du monde! Pendant une seconde!», chantait la foule au passage de l'autobus de la sélection devant la fontaine de Cibeles, lieu de célébration habituel des victoires du Real Madrid, au milieu des «Campeones, ohé ohé ohééééé!»

Le gardien Iker Casillas agitait un drapeau sang et or espagnol floqué d'un taureau noir. Le milieu catalan Xavi faisait mine de lancer le trophée aux supporteurs survoltés.

Des avions de chasse de l'armée de l'air ont lâché des traînées de fumée aux couleurs du drapeau espagnol dans le ciel de la capitale.


*Le roi d'Espagne*

Le bus des joueurs avançait très lentement au milieu de la foule, sur un parcours d'environ huit kilomètres. Il se dirigeait vers une esplanade où plus de 150 000 fans attendaient leur héros pour une fête finale avec concert où les joueurs devaient prendre la parole.

Souriant, les traits tirés par une nuit blanche, le capitaine Casillas, brandissant la coupe, était descendu le premier en milieu d'après-midi d'un avion d'Iberia portant sur le fuselage les inscriptions «Campeones!» et «Fiers de notre sélection».

Après un bref moment de repos dans un hôtel madrilène, les joueurs ont été reçus tour à tour par le roi d'Espagne Juan Carlos et le chef du gouvernement espagnol, José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero.

«Merci les champions, au nom de toute l'Espagne et de tous les Espagnols», leur a lancé Juan Carlos, rayonnant, après avoir donné à chacun une chaleureuse accolade lors d'une réception au Palais Royal.

«C'est un triomphe bien mérité pour une sélection exceptionnelle qui a fait vibrer le coeur de tous les Espagnols», a déclaré le souverain, exprimant son «orgueil de voir l'Espagne championne du monde», un succès qui «rassemble les Espagnols et projette le nom de l'Espagne dans le monde entier».


Les joueurs ont ensuite été reçus dans les jardins de la présidence du gouvernement, où un José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero exultant a sauté avec eux, le trophée dans les bras.


*«Cette petite coupe est à vous»*

«Vous avez fait briller la meilleure image de l'Espagne dans le monde», a lancé M. Zapatero aux joueurs. «Cette coupe c'est vous qui l'avez gagnée, mais elle appartient à tous les Espagnols».

Andres Iniesta, le buteur de la victoire contre les Pays-Bas, a offert à M. Zapatero un maillot de la sélection signé par toute l'équipe, brodé de sa première étoile.

«Cette petite coupe est à vous tous, merci beaucoup», a simplement dit le timide lutin de «la Roja».

L'Espagne a oublié momentanément crise économique, chômage à 20%, divisions politiques et nationalismes, pour fêter frénétiquement cette première Coupe du monde.

«On fait la fiesta, avec Andres Iniesta!», chantait la veille, à une heure avancée de la nuit, un groupe de jeunes à Puerta del Sol, place emblématique du centre.

À Valence, Séville, Pampelune, Barcelone, l'Espagne a vécu une nuit de liesse historique, émaillée d'incidents limités en Catalogne et au Pays Basque.

Ce sacre mondial couronne une décennie dorée pour le sport espagnol. Les nouveaux «Rois du monde» complètent une liste longue de champions: Fernando Alonso en Formule 1, Rafael Nadal au tennis ou Alberto Contador pour le cyclisme.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/12/01-4297551-les-joueurs-espagnols-accueillis-en-heros-a-madrid.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B20_en-manchette_403_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Londres
Publié le 13 juillet 2010 à 19h32 | Mis à jour à 19h40 


*Espagne-Pays-Bas: Howard Webb «satisfait» de son arbitrage * 








Howard Webb, l'arbitre de la finale de la Coupe du monde entre l'Espagne et les Pays-bas (1-0), s'est dit «satisfait» de son arbitrage dans des conditions qu'il a jugé «difficiles», à son retour à Londres mardi.

«Nous pouvons être satisfaits de notre arbitrage étant donné les circonstances et nous avons fait du mieux que nous pouvions», a dit l'arbitre très controversé par les médias et très critiqué par les joueurs des Pays-Bas.

Howard Webb a distribué 14 cartons jaunes, un record pour une finale de Coupe du monde, et exclu le défenseur Néerlandais John Heitinga 7 minutes avant que les Espagnols marquent... et deviennent champions du monde.

«Ce fut un de nos matches les plus difficiles», «extrêmement dur à gérer, mais cela aurait été le cas pour n'importe quel arbitre», a estimé Webb.

«Dès le début du match, nous avons dû prendre des décisions qui équivalaient clairement à des cartons jaunes», poursuit l'arbitre.

«Nous avons essayé de faire usage de bon sens [...] avertissant dès le début les joueurs pour certains de leurs tacles, en éloignant d'autres lorsqu'ils entouraient les arbitres ou parlant à leur supérieurs pour essayer de les calmer», a encore déclaré Webb.

L'homme en noir est renté mardi dans son pays avec ses assistants Darren Cann et Michael Mullarkey.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/sports/soccer/201007/13/01-4297952-espagne-pays-bas-howard-webb-satisfait-de-son-arbitrage.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_soccer_420_section_POS2


----------

